# Jethro Tull fans here............



## Itullian

the greatest band of all time, imho.


----------



## Art Rock

Jethro Tull is one of the bands that should be right up my alley, given that I love classic rock in general and prog in particular. But although I have most of their albums, they never quite connected with me.


----------



## Schubussy

Itullian said:


> the greatest band of all time, imho.


I wouldn't go that far, but they're definitely cool. Used to listen to them a lot more though. Seen em live too


----------



## BurningDesire

Jethro Tull was the first music I liked, as a wee little child X3


----------



## KenOC

I'm only fond of _Stand Up _and _Aqualung_, sadly.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I enjoy "Stand Up", "This Was" and also "Benefit". Besides that I don't have much use for them anymore. When I was a teenager in the 70s I owned everything they had recorded up to about 1976. Thick as a Brick was an OK album but I always thought "Passion Play" was superior even though it was not as well liked or even played by most fans.

Kevin


----------



## elgar's ghost

I gave up after 1980's 'A' - an album I disliked very much at the time. In any case my tastes were evolving (I was still only about 17) and sadly Tull were one of the bands who failed to make the cut in terms of my keeping up with their output (I did get to hear Under Wraps not long after it came out and that experience threatened to put me off the band for ever). From what I did buy I would say my favourite periods were 69-71 (Stand Up/Benefit/Aqualung) and 77-79 (Songs From the Wood/Heavy Horses/Stormwatch). I really liked the Living In The Past semi-compilation and the Bursting Out live album as well.


----------



## Itullian

i have every album they ever did, plus Ians solo stuff.
the quality and inventiveness has never slacked.
Ian is the musical genius of our time.

you guys need to get more Tull


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> you guys need to get more Tull


Sorry, I've culled my Tull.


----------



## SpanishFly

I can appreciate what they did/have done musically, however - and as shallow as this may sound - they have put a foul taste in my mouth because of the Grammy they were awarded in 1992 in the Hard Rock/Metal category, beating out Metallica, amongst others. Of course, this was not their doing but I have a hard time listening to them and accepting the fact they won a Grammy, let alone in the Metal category. 

I can't be alone in thinking this is bizarre?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Itullian said:


> i have every album they ever did, plus Ians solo stuff.
> the quality and inventiveness has never slacked.
> Ian is the musical genius of our time.
> 
> you guys need to get more Tull


So what are your favourites, then (and please don't say 'all of them'!)?


----------



## KenOC

SpanishFly said:


> ...but I have a hard time listening to them and accepting the fact they won a Grammy, let alone in the Metal category.


After 20 years???


----------



## Delicious Manager

I love Jethro Tull. At least I love the Tull albums from _This Was_ to _Heavy Horses_, inclusive. Stormwatch was a very weak album, but it was made under difficult circumstances when John Glacock's illness and death affected things badly. The period of Tull I love coincides exactly with David Palmer's involvement. He was an uncredited co-writer (and lone writer) of more Jethro Tull material than many people realise and was responsible for those wonderful, effective and tasteful orchestral arrangements. That incarnation of Jethro Tull ceased to be almost by accident in 1980 when Ian Anderson's record company leant on him to release _A_, originally intended as a solo album with a different band (apart from Martin Barre), under the Jethro Tull banner, thereby effectively making all of the official Tull band (except Barre) redundant. It was never the same after this and, although I have tried to listen to the later albums (and do find the occasional track I enjoy), they were a shadow of their former selves once Palmer had departed. I can't think of another example of such an unsung musical hero having such a profound effect on a band.

People didn't know what to make of Jethro Tull and they seemed to be classified as a different type of band almost with every album - blues, folk-rock, rock, progressive rock - even metal! For me they were a folk-rock band with jazz and progressive tendencies and this makes them (and their style of music) unique in the world of rock.

I enjoy their music immensely and they were certainly one of the most original rock bands of all time. 'The best', however is entirely subjective and a matter of personal opinion (and opinions don't equate to facts) and I would suggest a slightly childish and pointless thing to claim.


----------



## starthrower

Ian Anderson is a fine lyricist, songwriter and musician. Too bad he can't sing anymore. JT has carried on far too long, imo. I have most of their albums up through Storm Watch. And I like Anderson's solo album Walk Into Light. Although the 80s sounds on this record are badly dated, the songs are pretty good.

I grew up in the 70s enjoying many of the "prog" rock bands of the era, but I only revisit the music very occasionally. I like Gentle Giant the best. Anderson was also a big fan of GG.


----------



## BurningDesire

SpanishFly said:


> I can appreciate what they did/have done musically, however - and as shallow as this may sound - they have put a foul taste in my mouth because of the Grammy they were awarded in 1992 in the Hard Rock/Metal category, beating out Metallica, amongst others. Of course, this was not their doing but I have a hard time listening to them and accepting the fact they won a Grammy, let alone in the Metal category.
> 
> I can't be alone in thinking this is bizarre?


Grammy's aren't worth a damn o3o Also, metal is very vaguely defined. Jethro Tull's music doesn't really fit "metal" as we know it circa the early 90s, but if we go by the late 60s/70s definitions of metal, they aren't terribly far removed from Rainbow, Led Zeppelin, early-Sabbath, Deep Purple and such. Also, the distinction between hard rock and heavy metal is pretty vague too. (this isn't an issue confined to these 2, genre in general isn't very reliable.)


----------



## realdealblues

I have every Jethro Tull album as well as Ian's solo work.

There is something I like off of every album, but not everything they did was gold. I even like the 80's cheese stuff that most fans wouldn't touch with a 10 ft pole.

It is unfortunate that Ian has pretty much lost his voice. He lost that growl that I loved on tunes like Cross-Eyed Mary. Now he sings it in a little "dainty" voice that does nothing for me.

When he was at the peak of his songwriting powers though, there weren't many who could touch him. Songs From The Woods and The Minstrel In The Gallery were such complex songs. So much going on in them, but they were still "radio friendly".

Martin Barre is still one of my favorite guitarists and he still gets an awesome tone live.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Delicious Manager said:


> they were a shadow of their former selves once Palmer had departed. *I can't think of another example of such an unsung musical hero having such a profound effect on a band.*


I can easily....George Martin and the Beatles. They would have been nothing, and I do mean nothing, without him. His arrangements and ideas are what refined and made the Beatles songs as great as they are. Without George Martin there would not have been even that opening chord on a Hard Days Night that so identifies it and the start of the film as well as countless other examples. Only those who really know Beatles history know and understand the importance of George Martin.

Kevin


----------



## Delicious Manager

Kevin Pearson said:


> I can easily....George Martin and the Beatles. They would have been nothing, and I do mean nothing, without him. His arrangements and ideas are what refined and made the Beatles songs as great as they are. Without George Martin there would not have been even that opening chord on a Hard Days Night that so identifies it and the start of the film as well as countless other examples. Only those who really know Beatles history know and understand the importance of George Martin.
> 
> Kevin


Yup - good example  Anymore, anyone?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Although David Bowie was obviously talented enough to stand on his own two feet maybe there is a case for nominating Mick Ronson for the part(s) he played during DB's rise to prominence. Over the course of four albums from 1970-1973 he was virtually the musical arranger, not just the lead guitarist. The same accolade could go to Brian Eno for his work with Bowie from 1977-1979 - a different kind of contribution but still central to the output that resulted.


----------



## starthrower

Anybody have the Benefit remix? Just wondering how it sounds? I see there's a 40th Anniversary remix/deluxe edition of War Child coming out in November. http://jethrotull.com/war-child-40th-anniversary-theatre-edition-coming-in-november/


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Anybody have the Benefit remix? Just wondering how it sounds? I see there's a 40th Anniversary remix/deluxe edition of War Child coming out in November. http://jethrotull.com/war-child-40th-anniversary-theatre-edition-coming-in-november/


Haven't picked that one up yet as I was a little disappointed in the Under Wraps remaster I got.
I may give it a try though.


----------



## starthrower

The Under Wraps wasn't a Steve Wilson remix, was it? Are you talking about a major label remaster? The editions I mentioned are remixed in 5.1 and feature a bunch of additional material.


----------



## Weston

I am about to order the deluxe Passion Play boxed set that includes the long lost song "Sailor" all the hard core fans have wanted for decades. Stunning key changes and singing in that one.

Yes - I am huge fan. Tull / Anderson and Yes have both swapped places as my all time favorite band for several decades. Currently Anderson is at the top again with his TAAB 2 and Homo Eraticus albums, an amazing return to form after some dreary (though still enjoyable) years.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> The Under Wraps wasn't a Steve Wilson remix, was it? Are you talking about a major label remaster? The editions I mentioned are remixed in 5.1 and feature a bunch of additional material.


No, just remastered with some additional songs added.


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> I am about to order the deluxe Passion Play boxed set that includes the long lost song "Sailor" all the hard core fans have wanted for decades. Stunning key changes and singing in that one.
> 
> Yes - I am huge fan. Tull / Anderson and Yes have both swapped places as my all time favorite band for several decades. Currently Anderson is at the top again with his TAAB 2 and Homo Eraticus albums, an amazing return to form after some dreary (though still enjoyable) years.


Passion Play is a masterpiece. I'm after that one too.


----------



## starthrower

A lot of those major label remasters sound worse than the old CDs. I think I'm gonna spring for the War Child 40th. 4 discs for around 30 dollars. New stereo and surround mixes, plus a second CD with 21 bonus tracks, and 2 audio DVDs. Looks like a great package, plus I've recently become more of a War Child fan. I now love the original album from start to finish, where as in the past I only would listen to a few songs.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> A lot of those major label remasters sound worse than the old CDs. I think I'm gonna spring for the War Child 40th. 4 discs for around 30 dollars. New stereo and surround mixes, plus a second CD with 21 bonus tracks, and 2 audio DVDs. Looks like a great package, plus I've recently become more of a War Child fan. I now love the original album from start to finish, where as in the past I only would listen to a few songs.


It's a great album.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> It's a great album.


Yeah! And I like the arrangements with the saxophones and other instruments. When I was a kid with no money, I had that white cover best of album. I really dug all the tunes, and especially Skating Away and Rainbow Blues.


----------



## Weston

Here is the rare extract "Sailor" (Château d'Hérouville unpublished extract) I was referring to earlier. Gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> Here is the rare extract "Sailor" (Château d'Hérouville unpublished extract) I was referring to earlier. Gives me goosebumps.


Very cool!!! Sounds like the old TAAB line up.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Yeah! And I like the arrangements with the saxophones and other instruments. When I was a kid with no money, I had that white cover best of album. I really dug all the tunes, and especially Skating Away and Rainbow Blues.


A lot of diversity of sounds on that one.


----------



## Wood

I'm another keen adherent, and have them all up to TAAB2. My favourites are Benefit, Songs From the Wood and Under Wraps.

It is a real shame about Barre being dropped, and Ian's voice, because otherwise the current band has a really tight sound.

Those who wrote off Tull after Under Wraps may be surprised at how good Crest of a Knave and Dot Com are. Buy them!

It still stuns me how a middle of the road rock musician can write such sensitive and poetic songs as this:


----------



## starthrower

Ian Anderson, middle of the road? He's the cream of the crop. A brilliant man!


----------



## Itullian

I was saddened by the loss of Barre as well, but maybe the new line up has rejuvenated IA a bit. 

And don't forget Catfish Rising and Roots to Branches!!!


----------



## Itullian

They made one of the greatest Christmas albums of all time as well...........










GET IT!!!


----------



## Wood

Itullian said:


> I was saddened by the loss of Barre as well, but maybe the new line up has rejuvenated IA a bit.
> 
> And don't forget Catfish Rising and Roots to Branches!!!


I hope so. I didn't get on with TAAB 2, but I reserve judgement as some of the better albums have taken me several tens of plays to appreciate fully.

I still play Catfish Rising, Roots to Branches and Rock Island, for sure, but don't rate them as high as other Tull fare.

Three albums that I don't have are Divinities, Rupi's Dance and Homo Erraticus. What do you all think of those? Are they worth getting?


----------



## Itullian

Divinities and Rupi's Dance are wonderful albums. I think you'd love them.

I love Erraticus. Typical IA. Poetic and creative. With good rockers too.

Somewhat along the lines of TAAB2.


----------



## Kopachris

Since I've lost most of my music library, I need to start actually buying Tull albums. Definitely my favorite non-classical artist. Pre-ordered TAAB2 and Erraticus as they came out, though, so I at least have those on CD.


----------



## Itullian

Kopachris said:


> Since I've lost most of my music library, I need to start actually buying Tull albums. Definitely my favorite non-classical artist. Pre-ordered TAAB2 and Erraticus as they came out, though, so I at least have those on CD.


So sorry to hear that, and welcome to the Tull/IA club. 

The good news is that they're fairly inexpensive these days.


----------



## Kopachris

Itullian said:


> So sorry to hear that, and welcome to the Tull/IA club.


Funny you should say that, since I was a Tull/IA fan before you joined TC. Only thing was I was in high school and didn't have any money at the time, so had to pirate the music. 

Still...

I already have TAAB2, Erraticus, "Best of", and Aqualung on CD. Other than Thick as a Brick and A Passion Play, which would you suggest I get next?


----------



## Itullian

Kopachris said:


> Funny you should say that, since I was a Tull/IA fan before you joined TC. Only thing was I was in high school and didn't have any money at the time, so had to pirate the music.
> 
> Still...
> 
> I already have TAAB2, Erraticus, "Best of", and Aqualung on CD. Other than Thick as a Brick and A Passion Play, which would you suggest I get next?


Stormwatch, Songs from the Wood, Heavy Horses, Crest of a Knave to start.


----------



## Kopachris

Itullian said:


> Stormwatch, Songs from the Wood, Heavy Horses, Crest of a Knave to start.


Songs from the Wood and Heavy Horses are probably my two favorite singles from the Best Of album. Those (and the others) sound like great suggestions, thanks.


----------



## Wood

Itullian said:


> Divinities and Rupi's Dance are wonderful albums. I think you'd love them.
> 
> I love Erraticus. Typical IA. Poetic and creative. With good rockers too.
> 
> Somewhat along the lines of TAAB2.


Did you go for the 4 disc set or just the basic album?


----------



## Kopachris

Wood said:


> Did you go for the 4 disc set or just the basic album?


I got the 4-disc set 

The artwork in the book is masterful.


----------



## Wood

Itullian said:


> Stormwatch, Songs from the Wood, Heavy Horses, Crest of a Knave to start.


Interesting, the first three (in reverse order) were where I started, COAK being some way off at the time. That is an excellent place to start.


----------



## Wood

Kopachris said:


> Funny you should say that, since I was a Tull/IA fan before you joined TC. Only thing was I was in high school and didn't have any money at the time, so had to pirate the music.
> 
> Still...
> 
> I already have TAAB2, Erraticus, "Best of", and Aqualung on CD. Other than Thick as a Brick and A Passion Play, which would you suggest I get next?


This is great too:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jethro-Tull...F8&qid=1412544904&sr=1-3&keywords=jethro+tull

Jethro Tull in their prime on DVD via a newfangled satellite link together with a CD from the concert.

A treasure.


----------



## Itullian

Wood said:


> This is great too:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jethro-Tull...F8&qid=1412544904&sr=1-3&keywords=jethro+tull
> 
> Jethro Tull in their prime on DVD via a newfangled satellite link together with a CD from the concert.
> 
> A treasure.


Classic!!!!!!.................
So much great Tull out there.


----------



## starthrower

I'm listening to Too Old to Rock n Roll... on YouTube. I never bothered to listen to it in the past. I've always heard it was a weak album, but it sounds good to me. I love those acoustic numbers like Salamander. That's why I buy Roy Harper albums too!


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> I'm listening to Too Old to Rock n Roll... on YouTube. I never bothered to listen to it in the past. I've always heard it was a weak album, but it sounds good to me. I love those acoustic numbers like Salamander. That's why I buy Roy Harper albums too!


Salamander is great.
and Taxi Grab


----------



## starthrower

BTW, Amazon has a highly inflated price for the War Child 40th pre-order at 45 dollars. 
It's only 25.60 at the Tull site, or 18.99 pounds for you English blokes.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> BTW, Amazon has a highly inflated price for the War Child 40th pre-order at 45 dollars.
> It's only 25.60 at the Tull site, or 18.99 pounds for you English blokes.


Thanks. I'm sure it will drop once it's released though, I think.


----------



## Wood

Itullian said:


> Classic!!!!!!.................
> So much great Tull out there.


Yes, there is.

A lot of the (IMO) finest bands that originated in the sixties didn't do much worthwhile stuff after 1980. Jethro Tull are a major exception.

I've never seen the Hippodrome concert video, so I've just added it to my YT watchlist. A chance to see Glascock in action.


----------



## Badinerie

Havnt Played any for ages so I've dug out my Warchild LP Back-door Angels is on now. Great stuff!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I confess that I am not a Tull fan, but do appreciate his music. It is unique. I actually went to a Tull concert once when the Stormwatch album was released. But I think I liked his earlier stuff more.


----------



## brotagonist

^ I'm not certain that I ever heard any of Ian Anderson's solo albums. There could have been something, it seems to me, but I didn't consider it particularly memorable, if there was.

However, I was a big Jethro Tull fan. I had every one of their albums, right up to Passion Play. I saw them perform live in Calgary in about 1974, 1975 or 1976 (I don't recall the tour, but it could have been the Passion Play or Minstrel in the Gallery tour). While I liked Thick as a Brick, I started to like them less as they moved into this phase. Passion Play had me liking them even less. War Child and particularly Minstrel in the Gallery were getting quite commercial, at a time when my tastes were highly developed and decidedly uncommercial (and strongly shifted toward the Darmstadt School). After those albums, they moved into a folk sound, which is the antithesis of what appealed/appeals to me, so I dropped them from my hearem.

I don't currently have any of their albums on CD. My favourite albums were Stand Up, Benefit and Aqualung (the latter is one I might consider getting again, or even all three).


----------



## Itullian

brotagonist said:


> ^ I'm not certain that I ever heard any of Ian Anderson's solo albums. There could have been something, it seems to me, but I didn't consider it particularly memorable, if there was.
> 
> However, I was a big Jethro Tull fan. I had every one of their albums, right up to Passion Play. I saw them perform live in Calgary in about 1974, 1975 or 1976 (I don't recall the tour, but it could have been the Passion Play or Minstrel in the Gallery tour). While I liked Thick as a Brick, I started to like them less as they moved into this phase. Passion Play had me liking them even less. War Child and particularly Minstrel in the Gallery were getting quite commercial, at a time when my tastes were highly developed and decidedly uncommercial (and strongly shifted toward the Darmstadt School). After those albums, they moved into a folk sound, which is the antithesis of what appealed/appeals to me, so I dropped them from my hearem.
> 
> I don't currently have any of their albums on CD. My favourite albums were Stand Up, Benefit and Aqualung (the latter is one I might consider getting again, or even all three).


Funny, I think they got less and less commercial.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Funny, I think they got less and less commercial.


Their subsequent albums certainly received less airplay. I would say they peaked with War Child as far as radio is concerned. But I do remember the title track from Songs From The Wood getting played a fair amount around '78 or so.

I never bothered with their live album, Bursting Out. It's fairly solid, but sounds more like an arena crowd pleasing record with the excerpts and hits. I like their early, more intense performances with Cornick and Bunker.

I never understood the folk label attached to Songs... and Heavy Horses. It doesn't sound like folk music to my ears. I've never really warmed to Heavy Horses. It's one of their better sounding albums, but almost too clean.


----------



## Simon Moon

Count me as a fan.

There are quite a few bands that I like better, but their best material is amazingly good.

'Taab' and 'APP' are my favorite. Their earlier blues based stuff does nothing for me. They lost me after 'A'.

Anderson's 'TaaB' pt 2 is actually pretty good. Better than it has a right to.


----------



## Celloissimo

Going to see Ian Anderson in November....can't wait.


----------



## DamoX

Love Tull, love Ian, who did let me practice the flute.


----------



## Itullian

It warms my heart to see all this love for Tull and Ian Anderson.

A man and musician who has maintained his musical and personal integrity 
for over 50 years.
Keep on rockin' IA!!!!


----------



## starthrower

Good chat here with Ian Anderson back in 1982.


----------



## Celloissimo

Any opinions here on Homo Erraticus?


----------



## starthrower

Celloissimo said:


> Any opinions here on Homo Erraticus?


I had it in my hands at a store yesterday, but put it back. I just can't listen to IA without that voice.
But I've heard the music is fairly solid.


----------



## Celloissimo

Homo Erraticus is growing on me, I've been listening to it on Spotify and have been on the fence about buying it. There are several moments of pure prog-rock delight, but IA's "minstrel-like" vocals get seriously grating as the album progresses. It just keeps reminding me of:


----------



## starthrower

I've been listening to this one for 35 years. It still hits the spot every time!


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> I've been listening to this one for 35 years. It still hits the spot every time!


Classic album!!!!!

Dun Ringill

Clear light on a slick palm
As I mis-deal the day
Slip the night from a shaved pack
Make a marked card play
Call twilight hours down
From a heaven home
High above the highest bidder
For the good Lord's throne
In the wee hours I'll meet you
Down by Dun Ringill ---
Oh, and we'll watch the old gods play
By Dun Ringill
We'll wait in stone circles
'til the force comes through ---
Lines joint in faint discord
And the stormwatch brews
A concert of kings
As the white sea snaps
At the heels of a soft prayer
Whispered
In the wee hours I'll meet you
Down by Dun Ringill ---
Oh, and I'll take you quickly
By Dun Ringill

Genius!!!!


----------



## starthrower

Anderson's lyrics, voice, and acoustic guitar playing are hard to beat! The only track on Stormwatch that I'm not crazy about is Elegy. It's pretty enough, but sounds rather generic. At the moment, Flying Dutchman is my favorite.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Jethro Tull are some of the best rock musicians there is, maybe even the best ones. Only complaint: Anderson's vocals. They sometimes annoy me.


----------



## Itullian

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Jethro Tull are some of the best rock musicians there is, maybe even the best ones. Only complaint: Anderson's vocals. They sometimes annoy me.


He has had vocal problems. Just hoping they are getting better.
We need Ian's poetic voice.


----------



## starthrower

Can't wait to get hold of the War Child Deluxe Edition later this month. I'm really digging the Passion Play set at the moment. The extra full album included is great! It's hard to believe Ian Anderson found time to write and record a full hour of original music between Thick As A Brick and A Passion Play.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Can't wait to get hold of the War Child Deluxe Edition later this month. I'm really digging the Passion Play set at the moment. The extra full album included is great! It's hard to believe Ian Anderson found time to write and record a full hour of original music between Thick As A Brick and A Passion Play.


The War Child edition will be great I'm sure.


----------



## starthrower

Stumbled upon this while looking for something else in my collection.
Lots of great material and performances here!


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Stumbled upon this while looking for something else in my collection.
> Lots of great material and performances here!


Great set. ...........


----------



## scratchgolf

Itullian. Would you be so kind as to get me started with Jethro Tull? I've been meaning to explore for years and never have. I suppose it's a good time to start now.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> The War Child edition will be great I'm sure.


Just got it the other day. I haven't listened to the remix of the original album, but I've been listening to the second CD of bonus material, which is excellent. Ten rock band songs, plus another dozen orchestral arrangements of the War Child material.

I don't normally like orchestra versions of rock band stuff, but these are pretty darn good.


----------



## starthrower

scratchgolf said:


> Itullian. Would you be so kind as to get me started with Jethro Tull? I've been meaning to explore for years and never have. I suppose it's a good time to start now.


I'd start with the Stand Up album, and keep going if you like that one. But most everything from 1968-1982 is high quality stuff.
After that it gets a little spotty. Of course Itullian will probably disagree, because he's a diehard completest.


----------



## Itullian

scratchgolf said:


> Itullian. Would you be so kind as to get me started with Jethro Tull? I've been meaning to explore for years and never have. I suppose it's a good time to start now.


At the beginning as starthrower said. This Was, Stand Up, Benefit, Aqualung.

And thank you for asking.

There's no one like IA


----------



## starthrower

I really like Living In The Past as an album. Most of it is now available as bonus tracks on the 2002 remasters. But it's a great listen intact. 19 tracks including the two live Carnegie Hall numbers.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> I really like Living In The Past as an album. Most of it is now available as bonus tracks on the 2002 remasters. But it's a great listen intact. 19 tracks including the two live Carnegie Hall numbers.


Great album!!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Living in the Past was a great comp as it gathered together a lot of non-album stuff. I wonder if the tapes exist of the complete Carnegie concert from which By Kind Permission Of... and Dharma for One were taken?


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Living in the Past was a great comp as it gathered together a lot of non-album stuff. I wonder if the tapes exist of the complete Carnegie concert from which By Kind Permission Of... and Dharma for One were taken?


It was released on the Deluxe Edition of Stand Up in 2010.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> It was released on the Deluxe Edition of Stand Up in 2010.


Really? OK, thanks, S.


----------



## Itullian

A great Tull sampler. FIVE great albums for 15 bucks!!!!


----------



## scratchgolf

http://www.amazon.com/Remastered-Aq...-1&keywords=jethro+tull+original+album+series

I only found this. Would you recommend this for a beginner's starting point?


----------



## Morimur

Oh Lawd. Jethro Tull, really?

Why not just listen to Art Ensemble of Chicago, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Weather Report, or Zevious? If you like complex, rockin', TASTEFUL music, these bands will destroy Jethro.

No accounting for taste.


----------



## starthrower

Morimur said:


> Oh Lawd. Jethro Tull, really?
> 
> Why not just listen to Art Ensemble of Chicago, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Weather Report, or Zevious? If you like complex, rockin', TASTEFUL music, these bands will destroy Jethro.
> 
> No accounting for taste.


Why compare musicians or bands like you are sizing up athletic ability. It serves no purpose. I like Art Ensemble or Mahavishnu for different reasons. But when I want to listen to an English rock band doing great songs, I don't put on a Weather Report album. Dig?


----------



## starthrower

scratchgolf said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Remastered-Aq...-1&keywords=jethro+tull+original+album+series
> 
> I only found this. Would you recommend this for a beginner's starting point?


It really doesn't matter where you start. Just start listening.


----------



## Itullian

Morimur said:


> Oh Lawd. Jethro Tull, really?
> 
> Why not just listen to Art Ensemble of Chicago, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Weather Report, or Zevious? If you like complex, rockin', TASTEFUL music, these bands will destroy Jethro.
> 
> No accounting for taste.


Why not start your own thread. This is for Tull fans.
Wax negative somewhere else.

Ian's genius is supreme.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Ian's genius is supreme.


The man wrote a ton of great songs. I've had Paradise Steakhouse stuck in my head for days now.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> The man wrote a ton of great songs. I've had Paradise Steakhouse stuck in my head for days now.


And fantastic concept albums.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> And fantastic concept albums.


It's the catchy hooks and melodies I never tire of. With the exception of some overplayed tracks from aqualung. But for younger listeners, it doesn't apply. Those songs are probably new to them. I've been listening to songs like Teacher, and Living In The Past for almost 40 years, and I still get a kick when I hear them.

I remember an older relative giving me a bunch of LPs in 1977, and one of them was the Benefit album. Songs such as To Cry You A Song really knocked me out. The guitar intro with the harmonies, and then Ian comes in with that great vocal melody. Bam!


----------



## starthrower

Here's a great song I like to blast late at night when I get home from work. I can't sit still listening this. I also feel it's one of Anderson's great vocal performances.


----------



## Wood

scratchgolf said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Remastered-Aq...-1&keywords=jethro+tull+original+album+series
> 
> I only found this. Would you recommend this for a beginner's starting point?


Yes, absolutely! In due course I'd recommend Stand Up, Benefit, Heavy Horses, Thick as a Brick, War Child and Stormwatch which are also essential.

Personally I would also consider Under Wraps essential, though many Tull fans do not like it.

As a general guide, all of the albums released up to and including Stormwatch (1978?) are top notch, so they are all a safe bet, and that applies to your proposed box too.

(Of course, the albums released after 1978 are also damnably fine!)

I envy you. It would be great to hear them for the first time again after all these years.


----------



## scratchgolf

Wood said:


> Yes, absolutely! In due course I'd recommend Stand Up, Benefit, Heavy Horses, Thick as a Brick, War Child and Stormwatch which are also essential.
> 
> Personally I would also consider Under Wraps essential, though many Tull fans do not like it.
> 
> As a general guide, all of the albums released up to and including Stormwatch (1978?) are top notch, so they are all a safe bet, and that applies to your proposed box too.
> 
> (Of course, the albums released after 1978 are also damnably fine!)
> 
> I envy you. It would be great to hear them for the first time again after all these years.


Thank you kindly, Wood. I still remember my excitement of discovering Pink Floyd. An experience even half as rewarding as that would suit me just fine.


----------



## Wood

scratchgolf said:


> Thank you kindly, Wood. I still remember my excitement of discovering Pink Floyd. An experience even half as rewarding as that would suit me just fine.


It'll be interesting to hear how you get on with them.


----------



## Itullian

An absolutely GREAT album. get it.


----------



## Itullian

Some vintage Ian and some Christmas sounds.............


----------



## starthrower

Dark Ages, replete with Spanish subtitles!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Tribute to the steel workers.


----------



## EdwardBast

scratchgolf said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Remastered-Aq...-1&keywords=jethro+tull+original+album+series
> 
> I only found this. Would you recommend this for a beginner's starting point?


I would recommend going more or less chronologically. Stand Up, Benefit, Aqualung, and Thick as a Brick should definitely come first. If you don't like those you can safely forget the rest of it.


----------



## scratchgolf

I've spent a few days reading up on them during my free time. I'm currently on Youtube listening to _Stand Up_. I'll probably spread my listening over the course of the Winter as my principle interest these days is classical music (and more recently opera). I always enjoyed what I've heard from them in the past. Small snippets here and there, which created my general interest. After seeing a few of you display so much passion for them, I figured it was time to give them the green light.


----------



## Weston

I haven't had the time to read this thread, but be assured I've been a Tull / Ian Anderson fan since about 1973. At that time I was a staunch classical only fan until a friend causally played _Thick as a Brick _in the background while we were playing chess. I quickly lost three games in a row and couldn't have cared less. I'd never heard anything like this album, having thought rock was mostly silly simple-minded pop music.

I became a rabid prog fan after that and all but abandoned classical until the mid 1980s.

Now we prog fans have it better than ever with newer technologies. These two remixed albums came via UPS yesterday:

















I haven't opened them yet, wanting to savor the moment, but I'll probably be spending all day with them.

Both feature new remixes by Porcupine Tree's Steven Wilson who has done an excellent job on Ian Anderson's TAAB2 and other recordings. There is also a surround sound mix, some DVD material and extensive booklets with lots of never before seen pictures and track by track commentary from Anderson.

It is comforting to know this outstanding material has been preserved in such a lovely format.

Now if only there had been more pro shot footage of the shows from this era. They were the absolute peak in showmanship, with Anderson whirling around like the Tasmanian Devil from the Warner Bros. cartoons, gesticulating madly in a frenetic yet graceful celebration of life itself. Latter day concerts, good as they are, only provide the merest hint of how it used to be. Maybe someday it will surface.


----------



## starthrower

I have both sets. I don't have a DVD player at the moment, so I'm just listening to the audio CDs. I like the Passion Play bonus CD better than the original album. And the Warchild Second Act disc is great as well. I didn't have the 2002 remaster with the bonus tracks, so all the rock songs are new to me, with the exception of Rainbow Blues.


----------



## starthrower

Weston said:


> Now if only there had been more pro shot footage of the shows from this era. They were the absolute peak in showmanship, with Anderson whirling around like the Tasmanian Devil from the Warner Bros. cartoons, gesticulating madly in a frenetic yet graceful celebration of life itself. Latter day concerts, good as they are, only provide the merest hint of how it used to be. Maybe someday it will surface.


Here's a preview. The sound isn't all that great.






This actually sounds better.


----------



## Itullian

Always gives me chills/
The genius of IA.


----------



## EdwardBast

I just heard _A_ for the first time - part of a five-CD set I just bought - and I was impressed. Despite really liking the more acoustic incarnations of the band, this is excellent and my current favorite Tull. Of course, as a long time fan of U.K. and King Crimson, this is hardly surprising. Mark Craney's tightly tuned drum kit and incisive playing is straight from the "Bruford school" and Eddie Jobson is a dominant presence on nearly every tune. What I especially like about Jobson's keyboard playing on this album is that he makes a big contribution without taking up a lot of space. His transparent textures leave room for and enhance Anderson's and Barre's playing. In fact, it seems that he, along with the tight rhythm section, push Ian and Martin into some of their best playing on flute and guitar. Stunning unison and octave passages, lots of counterpoint, and lots of irregular meter. If one didn't know that U.K. had opened for Tull on the preceding tour, one might well have guessed it by the obvious influence. The _A_ band is almost like a U.K.-Tull hybrid, and a great vehicle for Anderson's perennially high level of composition and writing. Can't believe it took me this long to discover this album.


----------



## Itullian

EdwardBast said:


> I just heard _A_ for the first time - part of a five-CD set I just bought - and I was impressed. Despite really liking the more acoustic incarnations of the band, this is excellent and my current favorite Tull. Of course, as a long time fan of U.K. and King Crimson, this is hardly surprising. Mark Craney's tightly tuned drum kit and incisive playing is straight from the "Bruford school" and Eddie Jobson is a dominant presence on nearly every tune. What I especially like about Jobson's keyboard playing on this album is that he makes a big contribution without taking up a lot of space. His transparent textures leave room for and enhance Anderson's and Barre's playing. In fact, it seems that he, along with the tight rhythm section, push Ian and Martin into some of their best playing on flute and guitar. Stunning unison and octave passages, lots of counterpoint, and lots of irregular meter. If one didn't know that U.K. had opened for Tull on the preceding tour, one might well have guessed it by the obvious influence. The _A_ band is almost like a U.K.-Tull hybrid, and a great vehicle for Anderson's perennially high level of composition and writing. Can't believe it took me this long to discover this album.


It was actually supposed to be an Ian solo album.
But the record company wanted to put it out as a Tull album, which led to the Tull break up.


----------



## KenOC

That's OK, somebody made fun of Herbie Mann earlier today.


----------



## Itullian

I love the courtesy and respect shown to peoples threads. 

It IS titled FANS...........


----------



## starthrower

KenOC said:


> That's OK, somebody made fun of Herbie Mann earlier today.


I made fun of an album cover of Herbie Mann's. Not the man and musician himself. As for Morimur, he's just trolling. He's already made it known that he's not a Jethro Tull fan, so I don't know what he's doing here?


----------



## EdwardBast

Itullian said:


> It was actually supposed to be an Ian solo album.
> But the record company wanted to put it out as a Tull album, which led to the Tull break up.


I read this history and this interpretation of events and to me it smells like a dubious rationalization. First of all, what break up? Ian Anderson is there, Martin Barre is there. Glascock died. Did the other players have distinctive enough sounds to be an essential part of the brand? Anderson does all the writing in any case. And given the then industry model of album and supporting tour, who was going to perform this "solo" material from _A_ night after night if not the putative "sidemen" who recorded it? No, this looks like the exact opposite of a solo project. In fact, one could argue that the old Tull was so much in Anderson's image that it was more or less a permanent solo project and what he was actually seeking was, for once, a collaboration. My guess would be that after touring with U.K. as an opening act, Anderson grew enamored, if temporarily, of a different sound ideal and palette. The label happily stepped in as the heavy.


----------



## Itullian

*Another Christmas Song..................*






Love it..............


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful album .........


----------



## Itullian

*Tribute to Glenn...............*











Ian on Glenn.................


----------



## Itullian

New War Child Anniversary Set. 2cds/2dvds


----------



## Itullian

Has become one of my favorites.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

I'm happy with the A Passion Play and Warchild sets, but I'm going to stop now. Of course they're going to continue with Minstrel In The Gallery this year. I would like a good sounding single CD of Minstrel. The dynamics sound squashed on the old CD.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> I'm happy with the A Passion Play and Warchild sets, but I'm going to stop now. Of course they're going to continue with Minstrel In The Gallery this year. I would like a good sounding single CD of Minstrel. The dynamics sound squashed on the old CD.


Very well comrade.
Onward I go.


----------



## Itullian

Clips from the amazing 75 Forum show.....................


----------



## Weston

^Great googly mooglyl! How I wish there were some professional footage from the mid 70s when Tull were at their peak of frenetic energy. People just don't move around like that any more. And of course even this video doesn't quite capture it.


----------



## Weston

I'm finally giving a first listen to the Steve Wilson remaster of War Child 40th anniversary box, and so far I'm not hearing much difference in clarity. 

With the fantastic Passion Play remaster it was obvious. I'll give it time, but I'm a little disappointed.

[Addendum: But after 40 years I still can't count or keep up with the bluesy guitar solo sections in 13 and half/8 time or whatever the heck they are in Back Door Angels. There's just so much going on there.]


----------



## starthrower

I didn't notice much difference, either. But I haven't listened to the surround mix.


----------



## starthrower

Ian plays Kirk.






Kirk plays Kirk.


----------



## Itullian

Ian..............


----------



## Itullian

Ian to put together a rock opera about the REAL Jethro Tull.
He will use Tull songs to do it and tour it later this year.


----------



## Itullian

Vintage 77 Tull Live at the London Hippodrome.............






RIP John
Keep on rockin' Ian.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hi, I - does the above '77 gig date refer to 10th Feb (UK) or 2nd Oct (US)? I only ask because if it was a gig from 10th Feb the Songs From The Wood album was released the day after!


----------



## Itullian

elgars ghost said:


> Hi, I - does the above '77 gig date refer to 10th Feb (UK) or 2nd Oct (US)? I only ask because if it was a gig from 10th Feb the Songs From The Wood album was released the day after!


Oct 2nd 77............................


----------



## aajj

I grew up in New York and attended a couple of Tull concerts in the '70s. Both times, best as i recall, they were highly professional, not a note out of place but also with plenty of rock energy, playing all the expected songs. The first was at Madison Square Garden. a highly charged show, and one thing i recall clearly is that the band demanded no one smoke weed during the show. The ushers rigorously enforced the rule, unlike every other concert of the period i attended.

The second concert i attended was even better, though a bit more restrained, at Radio City Music Hall, which holds about 5,000. I'm pretty sure this was in 1977. They mixed _Songs from the Woods_ material with older favorites, Anderson was in complete command of the proceedings and everyone seemed to treat it as a special occasion. Rolling Stone reviewed the concert and gave what was in those days a rare thumbs up for Tull amongst the critics, headlining the review "Thick as Kitsch."


----------



## Itullian

Classic Tull video, GREAT song.


----------



## aajj

^^^
Excellent video to go with a wonderful song.


----------



## Itullian

TV 1999


----------



## Itullian

TV 1999


----------



## Itullian

TV 1999


----------



## AnotherSpin

Aqualung was one of the few very first rock albums I truly loved and still listen from time to time.


----------



## Itullian

AnotherSpin said:


> Aqualung was one of the few very first rock albums I truly loved and still listen from time to time.


Try a couple more


----------



## AnotherSpin

Itullian said:


> Try a couple more


 Well...))) I was listening to all their albums from the beginning up to end of 70s. Aqualung was and is my favorite. Among others I like - Minstrel in the Gallery, Benefit, Stand Up, Too Old (...), War Child.


----------



## Itullian

AnotherSpin said:


> Well...))) I was listening to all their albums from the beginning up to end of 70s. Aqualung was and is my favorite. Among others I like - Minstrel in the Gallery, Benefit, Stand Up, Too Old (...), War Child.


Try Crest of a Knave and Stormwatch. Great albums


----------



## AnotherSpin

Itullian said:


> Try Crest of a Knave and Stormwatch. Great albums


 I heard Stormwatch at the time of its release. In those years I was drifting from mostly prog rock (Genesis, Crimson, Yes) to Zappa and Grateful Dead, but jazz and classical became my predominant listening. I said good-bye to Tull, and after a long time I would go back now to Aqualung or Too old... mostly in a way of À la recherche du temps perdu...))


----------



## Itullian

40TH Anniversary classic Minstrel album now out.


----------



## Weston

^I just pre-ordered the Minstrel In The Gallery 40th Anniversary La Grande Édition above. I wasn't going to, but it does look to contain a lot of unreleased stuff and Steve Wilson's remasterings are usually quite nice.


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> ^I just pre-ordered the Minstrel In The Gallery 40th Anniversary La Grande Édition above. I wasn't going to, but it does look to contain a lot of unreleased stuff and Steve Wilson's remasterings are usually quite nice.


Yes, it's gotten great reviews and it's such a great album. I love the witty lyrics and some of the informal stuff. Great songs and Baker St. Muse is fantastic.
More Ian wit and magic


----------



## Itullian

Classic Tull '78


----------



## Itullian

Tull classic '78


----------



## Itullian

Top o the pops '70.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> 40TH Anniversary classic Minstrel album now out.


Good quality film with Ian's acoustic intro.


----------



## Itullian

Thanks sooo much starthrower!!!! Fantastic video.
I'm always amazed at Ian's jaw dropping talent and
the fine musicians around him.


----------



## starthrower

That's the only video on the 40th Anniversary Edition, but the whole concert is on the second audio disc.
http://jethrotull.com/minstrel-in-the-gallery-40th-anniversary-la-grande-edition/


----------



## Weston

Woohoo! I was always afraid Jeffrey Hammond-Hammond-Hammond-Hammond would clobber someone waving that bass around. I miss his jumping around. And Ian's too. Those were the days.


----------



## Weston

Hey folks! Is the Thick as a Brick 40th Anniversary box set in the same league with the other 40th anniversaries, e.g. Passion Play, War Child, Minstrel? It doesn't look like you get quite as much.

Oh what the heck, the remix should be worth it.


----------



## Barbebleu

Here is a link for all fans if they don't already have this.

http://bigozine2.com/roio/?p=2406


----------



## Itullian

1985 concert celebrating J S Bach's 300th birthday.
Fantastic concert!!!!!!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Fat Bob

Oh dear, sorry Ian but I'm going to pass on this. I've loved Tull since the mid 70s, have all the albums, but this doesn't appeal. Apart from anything else, any band covering "The Story of Jethro Tull" should have Martin in it (and arguably Doane as the longest serving Tull drummer). Sorry and all that.


----------



## Itullian

^^It's the story of Jethro Tull the seed drill inventor, not the group.
A little tongue in cheek by Ian.

JT's last two albums were awesome, Thick as a Brick 2 and Homo Erraticus are excellent albums.
Check them out.


----------



## Itullian

Late November release.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I'm gonna pass on that one. I'm sure Anderson is already working on the next one.
And the fans will gobble up a deluxe edition of Songs From The Wood.


----------



## Itullian

A brief message on the subject of the live show

A few silly, unobservant people have concluded rashly that the new “Jethro Tull Rock Opera” show is either all prerecorded vocals or, at best, that I am singing only about 30% of the words.

This is utter tosh. The show was constructed from the beginning to allow about a third of the performance to be the domain of the pre-recorded video guests – whether singing solo in-character lines or duets with me.


I have done a count of all lines of lyrics, song by song, that I sing – both the total of the whole show and the actual songs minus the recitatives (the introductory short links between the actual songs).

The analysis is as follows:

With recits there are 589 lines of lyrics in the whole show and I sing in 395 of the lines in total or 67%.

Without recits there are exactly 500 lines and I sing 364 or 73% of the lines of the actual songs.

Average 70%. Just as I intended it to be from the initial concept. That’s a lot more lines of lyrics than I sing during in a 1 hour festival set, singing the whole concert myself and about the same amount I would sing in a 1 hr 30 min festival best-of show.

Remember that in Jethro Tull best-of shows there are usually at least two instrumentals plus songs with long instrumental passages, so I think it’s fair to point out that I am actually singing about the same amount as I usually do in the context of the big picture over the many years. This show, has many more sung songs and much less instrumental music anyway.

There are, of course, some of the Rock Opera songs where the lines sung by me are duets as opposed to solo but you get the drift. Perhaps audience members are watching the guests on the video screen (understandable since Ryan and Unnur are young and attractive) rather than me standing in front singing and playing live but that’s what the guests are there for: to add to the entertainment value and sing in character as per the story.

Sorry to be pedantic but just for the record, it’s nice to paint the accurate picture for the fans. The lyric pages on our website could be a bit misleading as I tried to reflect the parts (color-coded) that the virtual guests sing whereas, in fact, many of those colour-coded parts are duets with me. However, I had to simplify to show what their contributions are.

Looking on the bright side, if it appears to some folk that my contributions as a vocalist are prerecorded, then I must be doing a half-way decent job of singing it live! Trust me – if you see me with my mouth open and bulging eyes – it’s real!

Oh – and so is the flute…..

Ian-Anderson


----------



## jurianbai

Ah, as I recently pick up that shiny flute instrument, I come to discover Jethro Tull. Thumb up to their music and I like the vibes of 40 years ago. The flute parts is actually what I am looking for.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Listened through Heavy Horses today. An excellent album, always admired Jethro Tull's craftsmanship and variety.


----------



## Itullian

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Listened through Heavy Horses today. An excellent album, always admired Jethro Tull's craftsmanship and variety.


Songs from the Wood and Stormwatch next


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

That album (Too Old to Rock n' Roll - Too Young to Die) has some excellent musicianship, and a wonderful production.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Itullian said:


> Songs from the Wood and Stormwatch next


I own Songs from the Wood as well . Aqualung is an undeniable classic too, recently purchased it.


----------



## brotagonist

I have been thinking of getting Aqualung for a number of years. I have at least one album from just about every band that I adored in my early 20s, except for one by Jethro Tull


----------



## Fat Bob

Aqualung is certainly a great album - but then so is Thick As A Brick. If I were you I'd get both!


----------



## starthrower

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> That album (Too Old to Rock n' Roll - Too Young to Die) has some excellent musicianship, and a wonderful production.


I finally picked up a copy last spring. It's a pretty solid album, but I don't love it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I own Songs from the Wood as well . Aqualung is an undeniable classic too, recently purchased it.


Aqualung was the first Tull album I bought and it is still my favourite.


----------



## Itullian

Must have


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Itullian said:


> Must have


Can you make a nice advertisement for this?


----------



## jurianbai

I like The Jethro Tull Christmas album, my favorite so far!


----------



## Itullian

jurianbai said:


> I like The Jethro Tull Christmas album, my favorite so far!


That's a GREAT album!!


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic buy!!!


----------



## Itullian

brotagonist said:


> I have been thinking of getting Aqualung for a number of years. I have at least one album from just about every band that I adored in my early 20s, except for one by Jethro Tull


----------



## Itullian

Aqualung 45th anniversary..........


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> Late November release.


Just got this. Fantastic remixes from Steve Wilson. The sound and detail are just incredible. It sounds so good with good headphones and I'm sure that I'm hearing stuff I never heard before.


----------



## Itullian

Barbebleu said:


> Just got this. Fantastic remixes from Steve Wilson. The sound and detail are just incredible. It sounds so good with good headphones and I'm sure that I'm hearing stuff I never heard before.


Agreed. Great package and sound!


----------



## Itullian

TV SPECIAL '76


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thanks for this - a revelation for me on two counts: i) that a 70s UK TV channel apart from BBC2 would actually commission a show like this and ii) Martin B playing a Telecaster.


----------



## Itullian

elgars ghost said:


> Thanks for this - a revelation for me on two counts: i) that a 70s UK TV channel apart from BBC2 would actually commission a show like this and ii) Martin B playing a Telecaster.


Martin the Master


----------



## Weston

I have the DVD that came with the TOtRnR box reissue, but haven't had time to watch it yet! I'll wait and watch it on DVD - someday.


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> I have the DVD that came with the TOtRnR box reissue, but haven't had time to watch it yet! I'll wait and watch it on DVD - someday.


It's very well done  And it's Tull


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

How would you guys rate the Too Old to Rock 'n' Roll album? It seems to be quite underrated, but it has some excellent musicianship and a very 'upbeat' sound.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Itullian

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> How would you guys rate the Too Old to Rock 'n' Roll album? It seems to be quite underrated, but it has some excellent musicianship and a very 'upbeat' sound.


I rate it very high myself. Some beautiful music there and, as always, creative.
Great musicianship always.


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> I rate it very high myself. Some beautiful music there and, as always, creative.
> Great musicianship always.


I think it's a highly under-rated gem. It repays careful listening, especially on headphones.


----------



## Casebearer

Jethro Tull have always been one of my favourite bands. I have most of what they produced till around 1980 and some later albums. As an album I probably like Aqualung the most but as an experience surely Passion Play and Thick as a Brick are my favourites. I love the lyricism and sing it along from start to finish whenever I play it. 

Best lyric by JT and best description of modern life in my opinion: "I have one foot in the graveyard, the other on the bus". 

I'm sorry I never saw them live but youtube was a revelation. Ian Anderson's acting out on stage is adding to the music (instead of annoying as with most bands).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Casebearer said:


> Jethro Tull have always been one of my favourite bands. I have most of what they produced till around 1980 and some later albums. As an album I probably like Aqualung the most but as an experience surely Passion Play and Thick as a Brick are my favourites. I love the lyricism and sing it along from start to finish whenever I play it.
> 
> Best lyric by JT and best description of modern life in my opinion: "I have one foot in the graveyard, the other on the bus".
> 
> I'm sorry I never saw them live but youtube was a revelation. Ian Anderson's acting out on stage is adding to the music (instead of annoying as with most bands).


He's somewhat 'freaky' sometimes, imo. But still, a great musician.


----------



## Itullian

Casebearer said:


> Jethro Tull have always been one of my favourite bands. I have most of what they produced till around 1980 and some later albums. As an album I probably like Aqualung the most but as an experience surely Passion Play and Thick as a Brick are my favourites. I love the lyricism and sing it along from start to finish whenever I play it.
> 
> Best lyric by JT and best description of modern life in my opinion: "I have one foot in the graveyard, the other on the bus".
> 
> I'm sorry I never saw them live but youtube was a revelation. Ian Anderson's acting out on stage is adding to the music (instead of annoying as with most bands).


You should get them all including the newest Thick as a Brick 2, and Homo Erraticus. Excellent albums!


----------



## Itullian

'82 Germany


----------



## Itullian

Now available Tull fans


----------



## Itullian

Recent 2016 interview.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


>


Thanks for this Itullian. Doesn't it just lift your heart? When does this date from do you know?


----------



## Itullian

barbebleu said:


> thanks for this itullian. Doesn't it just lift your heart? When does this date from do you know?


mtv 1987.......................


----------



## Weston

I finally got 'round to watching the Too Old to Rock'n'Roll TV special DVD that comes with the TOtRnR boxed set reissue. It's kind of bizarre -- like waking up in an alternate universe wherein Tull was a glam band, at least for the first third or so of the show. All that make-up and glitter! And slightly effeminate posturing.  Then along comes Pied Piper and the band starts looking and acting a little more like itself -- or maybe I got used to the weird vibe by then.

I enjoyed it thoroughly in spite of its atypical atmosphere, but I may have to put on Living With the Past DVD or the 25 Years DVD to get reacquainted with the Tull of _this _universe.


----------



## Itullian

1978, German TV


----------



## starthrower

Tull albums ranked worst to best. I object to the top 10 ordering.
http://teamrock.com/feature/2016-08-08/every-jethro-tull-album-ranked-from-worst-to-best


----------



## Wood

Ian Anderson enjoys working on Excel Spreadsheets!

Interviewer: "Are you very cautious financially?"

IA: "Yes, I am naturally very careful. I'm not one for Sudoku or crosswords – the thing that fires my little brain is doing tour budgets. A US tour is complex because you're dealing with a plethora of local and federal taxes and ever changing exchange rates.Whenever I get a spare minute I'm always tweaking my Excel spreadsheets and I derive a great satisfaction from it. I have a line that says "contingency – 2pc", but if I was as much as 2pc out of budget I would slit my wrists"


----------



## Wood

You can test your Jethro Tull knowledge with this short quiz:

http://teamrock.com/trivia/2016-08-04/jethro-tull-quiz

I scored 7/10.


----------



## Merl

I got 6/10. I saw Tull live 3 times back in the 80s (particularly remember Nostell Priory). Always a really good (and funny) live act. The first album I got was Aqualung but I loved the live collection 'Bursting Out'. Superb version of Minstrel in the Gallery on there.


----------



## starthrower

8/10 Guessed wrong time signature for Living In The Past. I thought it was 7/8, but it's 5/4.


----------



## Fat Bob

9/10. I need to get out more.


----------



## starthrower

Glory Daze of the one legged minstrel.


----------



## Casebearer

Fat Bob said:


> 9/10. I need to get out more.


I've been out a lot so I scored 3/10, ha ha.


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> Glory Daze of the one legged minstrel.


Glory Dayze, when we could still smoke in hotel rooms and even in bed...


----------



## Casebearer

By the way, Wim van der Linden, who made the documentary, is a very famous photographer and film and television director in The Netherlands. Together with Wim T. Schippers and others he did a lot of groundbreaking work and changed Dutch television for ever. My generation was totally thrilled with what that team produced. We think back as fondly to their aburdistic television shows as to the music of that era.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Enjoy an amazing concert.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Very good show! I hope Ian is working on a Songs From The Wood 40th Anniversary Edition.


----------



## starthrower

Excellent documentary from 1988.


----------



## starthrower

Finally pulled the trigger on this one, and I'm glad I did. I've always enjoyed the music but was frustrated with the suffocated and compressed sound. Happily, Steve Wilson's new mix has solved these problems. The music now breathes with a full bodied sound, a beefy low end, and better all around clarity. And of course, there's all the extras that come with this deluxe edition. Ian doesn't like the slower version of Aqualung included, but I like it.


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> Excellent documentary from 1988.


Not bad as a blues group in the early days but I'm glad they left that behind and developed into the unique band they became!


----------



## Barbebleu

Just got the new edition of Stand Up. What a great album that is. Remastering sounds pretty good, a lot of detail I hadn't really noticed before or maybe I was just giving the new set more intensive listening!


----------



## Itullian

The string quartet album.


----------



## Casebearer

Nice to hear but overall it was a good idea to abort this precursor to Passion Play. Glad they kept 'Critique oblique' tough for that album.


----------



## Barbebleu

This looks interesting. Sorry Itullan I forgot you'd already alerted us to this.


----------



## Itullian

Always glad to see another Tull post beside mine :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Casebearer said:


> Nice to hear but overall it was a good idea to abort this precursor to Passion Play. Glad they kept 'Critique oblique' tough for that album.


I love this ...................


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> Always glad to see another Tull post beside mine :tiphat:


It's out late March in the U.K. What's the U.S. date do you know?


----------



## starthrower

Where's the 40th Anniversary Edition of Songs From The Wood? That's what I'm waiting for. I've enjoyed the others I've picked up, and Songs... is the last one I'd be interested in re-purchasing with extras. 

I do love Stormwatch, and I think it could benefit from a re-mix job. But I'm not sure there's any extra material worth paying for. The bonus tracks on my current CD are clearly inferior to the main album.

I was never too crazy about Heavy Horses. Some good tunes, and some so so material recorded in rather sterile sound.


----------



## Itullian

Barbebleu said:


> It's out late March in the U.K. What's the U.S. date do you know?


Same, I think :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

2 months in hospital but I'm back. 

Songs from the Wood anniversary addition is out.


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> 2 months in hospital but I'm back.
> 
> Songs from the Wood anniversary addition is out.


Good to see you, all is alright now?


----------



## starthrower

Looking forward to the new ...Wood edition. Just bought a TV and DVD player. I'm glad our # 1 Tull fan is recovered from your infirmity.


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> 2 months in hospital but I'm back.
> 
> Songs from the Wood anniversary addition is out.


Good to see you back. Hope everything is o.k. healthwise.


----------



## Itullian

About 12 bucks each

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Jay

^^^^ I picked up the first one for $9. The first two albums are good; the remaining three not so much.


----------



## Itullian

recent interview


----------



## Itullian

Jay said:


> ^^^^ I picked up the first one for $9. The first two albums are good; the remaining three not so much.


Roots and Catfish are great. listen more.


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> recent interview


I bought this recently. If you are a Tull fan you'll love it.


----------



## Itullian

Barbebleu said:


> I bought this recently. If you are a Tull fan you'll love it.


On its way :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Probably one of the first videos that starts with unboxing the album...
I think we should also have videos with people smelling new books on video and commenting on that, but that's beside the point, I'm sure.


----------



## Itullian

To listen to Tull 24/7 free just go to Jethro Tull.com and scroll down to Tull radio.

or you can go to Mixlr.com/JethroTull.

Enjoy


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> To listen to Tull 24/7 free just go to Jethro Tull.com and scroll down to Tull radio.
> 
> or you can go to Mixlr.com/JethroTull.
> 
> Enjoy


Nice catch Itullian. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

I think it's about time I checked in with some more Tull. 

Russian tv, 2003.  Enjoy.


----------



## Taplow

In 1980, my violin tutor loaned me two records from her collection. The first was Emerson, Lake and Palmer's "Pictures at an Exhibition", the second was "Thick as a Brick". Both changed me forever.


----------



## Itullian

Bump  .............


----------



## Itullian

My Christmas presents to me.
So excited!


----------



## Itullian

^^^^continued


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> ^^^^continued


An extremely happy and Tullian christmas to you Itullian. Enjoy.


----------



## Itullian

Barbebleu said:


> An extremely happy and Tullian christmas to you Itullian. Enjoy.


Thank you very much Barbebleu. You have a great one too!


----------



## Itullian

Live Tull compilation 1970-1993.


----------



## Guest

We know that Ian Anderson received criticism for not crediting Bach with Bourree, but I always found it quite strange as to how IA heard this in the first place as it is buried deep in JSB's oeuvre.

Then I came across Chet Atkins: Bourree






It seems much more likely that this was where he heard it first, particularly as Atkins had such a major influence on aspiring guitarists in the sixties.

Has this ever been confirmed? I'm sure someone must have noticed it already.


----------



## Itullian

^^^^According to Ian, a neighbor on the floor below him kept playing it on classical guitar. So it stuck in his head and he jazzed it up a bit. Barre had heard it before and they worked out the final arrangement together.


----------



## Itullian

Very best New Year wishes go to all our fans and followers for this 2018. We hope to see you at a concert along the way but if you have other plans, not to worry. My best wishes go out to you anyway! Have a good one and - whoops - forgot yet again that it is the 50th Anniversary of Jethro Tull on the 2nd Feb (technically-speaking) so make mine a large Monkey Shoulder on ice. And, on the 25th Jan, enjoy a wee one too. It's Burns Night!

Check out "to A Mouse". Recognise the sentiments? - https://www.scotland.org/events/burns-night/the-poetry-of-robert-burns

All the best again to everyone and may a daimen icker be in your thrave.

Ian Anderson, at home,
2nd January 2018

IA in the studio working on a new album for release March 2019. Shhhh; keep it a secret…


----------



## Itullian

Awesome live set from around the world.


----------



## Itullian

1/5 in. Excellent!


----------



## Itullian

Out March 3.
Available for pre order.
:tiphat:


----------



## Taplow

Itullian said:


> Out March 3.
> Available for pre order.
> :tiphat:


_The mouse police never sleeps._ :cheers:


----------



## Itullian

^^^^


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Just received this.
A beautiful, awesome set.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

I called it quits on the deluxe editions after Minstrel In The Gallery. They are beautiful sets, but it's a matter of too little time and space to enjoy anymore of them. I did buy the new single CD of Songs From The Wood, and I can attest to the improved sound. Same for Gallery.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Room2201974

Itullian said:


>


And all it takes is a "great bunch of songs." Who knew it was that easy!


----------



## Itullian

Ian Anderson/Jethro Tull's 50th Anniversary Tour is underway.

Hits USA May 30th.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## laurie

Itullian said:


> Ian Anderson/Jethro Tull's 50th Anniversary Tour is underway.
> 
> Hits USA May 30th.


Are you getting tickets, Itullian?


----------



## Itullian

laurie said:


> Are you getting tickets, Itullian?


I'd give anything to be able to go Laurie,
but unfortunately my current health issues
prevent me from seeing my musical hero.


----------



## laurie

Itullian said:


> I'd give anything to be able to go Laurie,
> but unfortunately my current health issues
> prevent me from seeing my musical hero.


Oh man ... that sucks!  I'm sorry


----------



## Jay

Itullian said:


>


Well, there's this...

[video=youtube;f2GfgNpX2QA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2GfgNpX2QA[/url][/video]


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> I'd give anything to be able to go Laurie,
> but unfortunately my current health issues
> prevent me from seeing my musical hero.


I'm sorry to hear that Itullian. Have you seen Tull before? I last saw them around 1996. Ian was going through a little vocal crisis at the time and wasn't on his best form but he was still pretty good and the band was awesome.

I see that there's a 50 for 50 release coming out on 1st June in the U.K.


----------



## Itullian

Barbebleu said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Itullian. Have you seen Tull before? I last saw them around 1996. Ian was going through a little vocal crisis at the time and wasn't on his best form but he was still pretty good and the band was awesome.
> 
> I see that there's a 50 for 50 release coming out on 1st June in the U.K.


Thank you B.
I have seen them many many times in all their incarnations.
Ian still has vocal problems, but the material is still wonderful
and the musicians too.
Ian is 70 now and still creating.
Hopefully someone will upload some concerts
on to youtube so I can see them.
I have all the albums they've ever done and
Ian's solo works too.
Thank you for commenting. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Merl

And a hey nonny nonny no.


----------



## Itullian

For anyone interested, Tull will be performing live on radio tonight 
at 8 pm pst from Sacramento California.
You can listen on Tull radio 
at Jethro Tull.com.


----------



## Itullian

This Was, 50th Anniversary Edition
November 9 release date.


----------



## starthrower

I just bought the 2 CD Aqualung 40th Anniversary Edition, and the Benefit re-mix single disc. I'm debating about whether to pick up This Was. I rarely ever listen to my old CD. Will have to revisit.


----------



## starthrower

Listening to This Was, I have say it's fine album. But my old CD edition sounds very tinny. I don't have a surround system to take advantage of the Deluxe set so maybe I'll just pick up the 2 disc 40th anniversary edition.


----------



## Itullian

^^^^I have this one and it's very good.


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, that 2 CD set is the one I'll probably pick up. My wife wants to go see Tull if they come back to upstate NY. She loves Ian Anderson even though his voice is shot. I've played all their classic albums for her and she digs the music.


----------



## Itullian

We learned today of the sad news that Maartin Allcock had passed away after several months of battling the final stages of liver cancer. Maart’s work with Tull starting in the late 80s was memorable for his joy and exuberant commitment to music of all kinds – even ours. His time with the Fairports and his various collaborations with artists too numerous to mention here were marked by his skills in mastering several instruments and tackling many genres. He leaves behind a treasure trove of recordings and a feast of memories. 

RIP Maart.

Thanks for all the great music MA :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Speaking of "This Was," I got out my Blodwyn Pig CDs the other day and listened.


----------



## Room2201974

millionrainbows said:


> Speaking of "This Was," I got out my Blodwyn Pig CDs the other day and listened.


Boy do those songs bring back memories. The "Pig" was one of the favorite bands of my youth. _See My Way_ was the very tune that led me to classical music. The story goes like this: I had read somewhere that a British music critic had stated that _See My Way _ reminded him a little bit of Ravel's _Bolero_. So I borrowed a copy of _Bolero_ and liked it. I liked it enough that I wondered what else Ravel had written. When I heard _ Jeux d'eau_ I was hooked......oh so many years ago....... The way Ravel made the piano sound like a fountain, and such virtuoso playing! _ Jeux d'eau _ also reminded me of both the CSN and the Jefferson Airplane's versions of _Wooden Ships_. I became so interested in this music that the next thing I know, I'm taking theory classes trying to understand how it's done!!! And all because of a very talented jazz/rock fusion band.:guitar:

See my way indeed!


----------



## Red Terror

Any King Crimson fans in here? They're still touring, you know.


----------



## Barbebleu

Red Terror said:


> Any King Crimson fans in here? They're still touring, you know.


There are KC fans but they don't usually frequent the Jethro Tull threads!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Beautiful post by Room 2201974! I had no idea that anyone would respond so positively to Blodwyn Pig. But they are closely related to Tull, as Mick Abrahams was on the first album.

My only possible criticism of Tull is that Ian Anderson seems a little pompous, like in Aqualung with his pronouncements on religion. Other than that, I was with them from "This Was" to "Passion Play," buying the vinyl as it came out.


----------



## philoctetes

"pompous on religion"

Anderson was so outspoken that it's easy to wonder what he would take back if he could. But this is the risk of bold artistry and I think Hymn 43 "stands up" very well, especially with such a freaking amazing flute solo.... while I thought his music rather radical as a teenager, in college he was seen by my Trotskyist friends as a reactionary, living in the past... 

and his rudeness to women blemishes both Stand Up and Benefit... he's a better man picking on other men, or society in general, and does it quite well... Dr Bogenbroom is firmly stored in my mental earworm library, comes up quite often...

My last Tull LP to collect was War Child... also went to that concert which was quite good, falling on my birthday as well...


----------



## starthrower

Is religion and the church beyond criticism? I don't see what's so radical or pompous about anything on Aqualung. Is the idea of calling attention to religious dogma or hypocrisy in song too upsetting for people?


----------



## Merl

I always loved Tull live. Saw them at Nostell Priory and in Germany (with Crimson and Neil Young). They were excellent back then. Bursting Out is one of my favourite live albums. Love that live version of Minstrel in the Gallery.


----------



## philoctetes

starthrower said:


> Is religion and the church beyond criticism? I don't see what's so radical or pompous about anything on Aqualung. Is the idea of calling attention to religious dogma or hypocrisy in song too upsetting for people?


I think I had my first "Hymn 43" type thoughts when I was 5... like Ian, I was not a good church boy... so Aqualung was a kind of validation for me... but I'm not sure Ian had the effect he intended on fans like me, as he was quite conservative otherwise...


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Out March 3.
> Available for pre order.
> :tiphat:


I bought a copy at a local store yesterday. The studio disc with bonus tracks is very enjoyable. The sound on the live show is rather disappointing. It just doesn't have the dynamics for enjoyable listening. But the performances are fine.


----------



## Itullian

They have been releasing a lot of live stuff in the anniversary packages.
So it might be getting a little thin.
A lot of it comes from stuff Ian has stored in his basement.


----------



## starthrower

From what I read, some of Bursting Out was sourced from this concert. Maybe they only recorded a handful of shows on the '78 tour? But it is rather disappointing. Especially compared to some other archival recordings I've purchased by King Crimson, and Zappa which sound really great.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> This Was, 50th Anniversary Edition
> November 9 release date.


Amazon has this for 26 dollars plus free shp so I ordered one. Will report back after I receive it.


----------



## starthrower

Musical analysis for theory buffs.


----------



## starthrower

A Tull fact I was unaware of until now. I assumed all their classic stuff was recorded in England or continental Europe.

Living in the past 3:18
(Anderson)
Recorded at Vantone Studio, West Orange, New Jersey, U.S.A., in February 1969
Produced by Terry Ellis and Ian Anderson


----------



## Itullian

STORMWATCH 40th Anniversary issue coming this summer.....
stay tuned.


----------



## Jay

millionrainbows said:


> I had no idea that anyone would respond so positively to Blodwyn Pig.


Terrific group. And Abrahams is underrated, his playing largely devoid of the usual blues-rock clichés of his contemporaries.


----------



## millionrainbows

An interesting side note, Steven Tyler and Joe Perry are big Blodwyn Pig fanatics, I mean fanatics!


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Is religion and the church beyond criticism? I don't see what's so radical or pompous about anything on Aqualung. Is the idea of calling attention to religious dogma or hypocrisy in song too upsetting for people?


Like the man said, "It's only rock and roll."


----------



## Itullian

Ian Anderson is to make a series of visits for fan Q&A and meet-and-greets in the next months.

"My way of saying thanks to the core fan base for their loyalty and support over the years. Due to the intimate nature of these gatherings, numbers have to be held at 100 and will be allocated on a first-come, first-served basis.

The initial event is in Gava, Spain where many Tull conventions have been held in the past. There are just a few places left for this gathering to be held on this coming May 22nd at 19.00. For more information, contact Albert Villanueva at [email protected]

Future events will, I hope, be in Italy, Netherlands, Czech Rep, Germany and the UK. As I have to fit these things in between touring and other commitments, it may be a bit last-minute, so forgive me if it doesn't work for any hopeful attendees.

See you somewhere up close and personal. Ask me a really tricky Q&A question. Watch me squirm and wriggle my way out of it. One signature, one photo and one frantic rubbing of elbows!

Best, Ian Anderson"


----------



## Bwv 1080

Saw the last Ian Anderson tour (Tull songs with a new band) good show, but unfortunately Ian's voice is not what it was.

Still my favorite album









The first real Tull album - the world did not need another British blues rock band in 1969


----------



## starthrower

I think I'd skip the present Tull and go see Martin Barre's band instead.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> I think I'd skip the present Tull and go see Martin Barre's band instead.


Heretic!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Heretic!xxxxxxxxxx


I take that as a compliment!


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> STORMWATCH 40th Anniversary issue coming this summer.....
> stay tuned.


https://burningshed.com/jethro-tull_stormwatch-fortieth-anniversary_boxset
To celebrate the 40th anniversary of one of Jethro Tull's most underrated releases, a 4cd/2dvd casebound book deluxe edition of Stormwatch.

All preorders will include an exclusive Stormwatch postcard. 500 lucky people will receive a postcard that has been signed by Ian Anderson. These will be assigned randomly

Including:

- The original album and associated recordings remixed in stereo and 5.1 by Steven Wilson
- A full concert from the Netherlands recorded in March 1980
- The original album and 13 associated recordings mixed to 5.1 DTS and AC3 Dolby Digital
- A flat transfer of the original 1979 mix at 96/24 LPCM stereo
- 15 associated recordings mixed to 96/24 LPCM stereo and five original mixes at 96/24 LPCM stereo
- A book filled with an extensive history of the album, track-by-track annotations by Ian Anderson and Dee Palmer, rare photographs and more.

Stormwatch was released in September 1979 and completed a folk-rock trilogy the band started with Songs from the Wood in 1977 and continued the following year with Heavy Horses. It was the final album to feature the classic late-1970s Jethro Tull lineup, which included Ian Anderson, Martin Barre, John Glascock, John Evan, David (now Dee) Palmer and Barriemore Barlow.


----------



## Itullian

4CD/2DVD Collection Expands The Legendary Group’s 1979 Album
With Steven Wilson’s Newly Remixed Version Of The Original, Plus Studio Outtakes, An Entire Unreleased Concert Recorded In 1980, And More!
PRE-ORDER NOW



Jethro Tull released Stormwatch in September 1979, completing a folk-rock trilogy the band started with Songs from the Wood in 1977 and continued the following year with Heavy Horses. Certified gold in the U.S., Stormwatch was also the final album to feature the classic late-1970s Jethro Tull lineup, which included Ian Anderson, Martin Barre, John Glascock, John Evan, David (now Dee) Palmer and Barriemore Barlow.

To celebrate the album’s upcoming anniversary, Rhino will release STORMWATCH: 40th ANNIVERSARY FORCE 10 EDITION. This new 4CD/2DVD set will be available on October 11.

Highlights include: 
•Original album and associated recordings newly remixed by Steven Wilson
•Full concert from the Netherlands recorded in March 1980
•Original album and 13 associated recordings mixed to 5.1 DTS and AC3 Dolby Digital
•Flat transfer of the original 1979 mix at 96/24 LPCM stereo
•15 associated recordings mixed to 96/24 LPCM stereo and five original mixes at 96/24 LPCM stereo
•Presented in a case-bound DVD book filled with an extensive history of the album, track-by-track annotations by Anderson and Palmer, rare photographs and more





More about the album


The recording sessions for Stormwatch stretched from August 1978 to July 1979 as the album’s ecological and maritime themes slowly came into focus on songs like “North Sea Oil” and “Flying Dutchman.” The band recorded several tracks that were left off the album because they didn’t fit the theme. Many of those can be found on the second disc of this set, including “Man Of God,” “Crossword,” “Kelpie” and “The Lyricon Blues.” In addition to those outtakes, the disc also features early versions of the album tracks “Dark Ages” and “Dun Ringill.”

STORMWATCH: 40th ANNIVERSARY FORCE 10 EDITION also includes a previously unreleased recording of Jethro Tull’s concert at Congreßgebouw in the Netherlands on March 16, 1980. The career-spanning performance mixed new Stormwatch tracks (“Something’s On The Move,” “Home” and “Elegy”) with older hits, like “Locomotive Breath,” “Aqualung,” “Thick As A Brick” and “Minstrel In The Gallery.” 

STORMWATCH: 40th ANNIVERSARY FORCE 10 EDITION concludes with two audio-only DVDs that feature various mixes of the original album along with the associated recordings featured in this set.

Stormwatch marked the end of an era for Jethro Tull. Due to his deteriorating health, bassist John Glascock missed most of the sessions for the album and only appears on three of its songs (“Flying Dutchman,” “Orion” and “Elegy.”) Tragically, Glascock died shortly after the album was released. The lineup changed even more following the tour to promote the album as Barlow, Evan and Palmer left the group.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The sad passing of John Glascock aside, did Ian Anderson ever give any reason as to why the line-up changed so radically afterwards? Did he sack Evan, Barlow and Palmer or did they just fly the coop?


----------



## Itullian

elgars ghost said:


> The sad passing of John Glascock aside, did Ian Anderson ever give any reason as to why the line-up changed so radically afterwards? Did he sack Evan, Barlow and Palmer or did they just fly the coop?


Barlow was very close friends with Glascock and quit after his death.
Iirc Ian had started work on a solo album, "A", for Anderson. The record company wanted it as another Jethro Tull album and wrote it up that way.
Evans was hurt when he read that and left, but said he was ready to retire anyway.
Palmer then left for his sex change.

A was then released as a JT record and that was that.
Ian was interested in experimenting with electronics and synthesizers at that time.
So a trilogy of JT albums resulted from that.
A, Under Wraps and Broadsword and the Beast.
He also released an electronic solo album called, "Walk Into Light"


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> Barlow was very close friends with Glascock and quit after his death.
> Iirc Ian had started work on a solo album, "A", for Anderson. The record company wanted it as another Jethro Tull album and wrote it up that way.
> Evans was hurt when he read that and left, but said he was ready to retire anyway.
> Palmer then left for his sex change.
> 
> A was then released as a JT record and that was that.
> Ian was interested in experimenting with electronics and synthesizers at that time.
> So a trilogy of JT albums resulted from that.
> A, Under Wraps and Broadsword and the Beast.
> He also released an electronic solo album called, "Walk Into Light"


I never liked A very much and thought Under Wraps was utter crap but Broadsword was gold in the mire that surrounded it. I also got to see them a few times on that tour and have rather fond memories of them. They were always a great live band. I think Barlow always harboured dreams of joining Zeppelin as he's a good friend of all the Zeppelin guys and one helluva drummer. Tbh, he'd have been a good fit.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thanks for the replies. I now recall Barlow in a Mojo interview saying that Jethro Tull's later music (1977-79) had become 'rumpetty-tumpetty' (or words to that effect) - I interpreted that as meaning more folk-based/acoustic and not so much rock & roll, which maybe resulted in him having less to do than before. Had John Glascock lived perhaps Barlow might have left anyway if he wasn't happy with the direction(s) Anderson was taking - I wonder if _A_ might have been the final straw.


----------



## Itullian

I agree more with Martin Barre on Under Wraps. He thinks its one of their finest and richest albums. I do too. The mistake was sing the electric drums rather than a live person, which Ian agreed on,
In fact Ian and Martin thought about re recording it using a real drummer, but it never happened.
I liked "A" too and felt Broadsword was the weakest of the three.

Anyway on their next album, Crest of a Knave, they returned to rock/guitar style.

I saw every tour they made up until Dot.com which was the final Tull album.

The last two IA albums, Thick as a Brick 2, and Homo Erraticus are excellent albums.


----------



## Itullian

Classical flutist reacts to Ian Anderson


----------



## Itullian

Ian Anderson reveals he has COPD


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> Ian Anderson reveals he has COPD


That's a shame. I've been on a little Tull jag over the past few days. The anniversary edition of This Was. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## pianozach

Itullian said:


> Classical flutist reacts to Ian Anderson


Watched this recently, and she's quite amusing.

Her reactions to all of his stylistic choices are great. She loves his simultaneous singing/playing, but seems appalled by his snorting.

She also gets obsessed with how he holds his right pinky when he plays, using it only occasionally to slam it down on the hole near the end of the flute . . . . I watched a followup video from her and she reveals the reason why; Ian has a deformed pinky.

She gets a bit fussy about his fingerings, but marvels that he seems OK despite that.

Ian is self taught and simply figured out his own fingerings. The amusing story is that Ian's daughter took flute lessons and actually told her famous flutist dad that his fingerings were wrong. So he now plays with more correct fingerings.


----------



## Itullian

pianozach said:


> Watched this recently, and she's quite amusing.
> 
> Her reactions to all of his stylistic choices are great. She loves his simultaneous singing/playing, but seems appalled by his snorting.
> 
> She also gets obsessed with how he holds his right pinky when he plays, using it only occasionally to slam it down on the hole near the end of the flute . . . . I watched a followup video from her and she reveals the reason why; Ian has a deformed pinky.
> 
> She gets a bit fussy about his fingerings, but marvels that he seems OK despite that.
> 
> Ian is self taught and simply figured out his own fingerings. The amusing story is that Ian's daughter took flute lessons and actually told her famous flutist dad that his fingerings were wrong. So he now plays with more correct fingerings.


Correct about his deformed pinky.


----------



## Barbebleu

Filled in a gap in my Tull collection. The 25th Anniversary Box Set. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

A little game for anyone who is interested:

An imaginary Jethro Tull concert.

a) name your chosen personnel (up to six members from any era)
b) name your setlist (up to two hours in length - and you can have an extra ten minutes for encores as a bonus)
c) name the ideal venue
d) name a support band (optional extra)


----------



## Room2201974

elgars ghost said:


> A little game for anyone who is interested:
> 
> An imaginary Jethro Tull concert.
> 
> a) name your chosen personnel (up to six members from any era)
> b) name your setlist (up to two hours in length - and you can have an extra ten minutes for encores as a bonus)
> c) name the ideal venue
> d) name a support band (optional extra)


Anderson, Barre, Evan, Hammond, Barlow

All of Thick As A Brick (incl. flute solo, news & weather reports, drum solo), Cross-Eyed Mary, Left Right/Audition, Aqualung, Wind-Up, No Rehearsal, Guitar Solo, Locomotive Breath, Hard-Headed English General, Wind-Up (reprise)

Encore: Bourre, Fat Man

Bayfront Center - St Petersburg, Fl. USA

Backup band: Gentle Giant

Sorry, I couldn't come up with a imaginary lineup and concert better than the real thing. I suppose I could have wished for Blodwyn Pig as the backup, but I don't think the Bayfront Center had two dressing rooms equipped for the egos involved.


----------



## Kopachris

elgars ghost said:


> A little game for anyone who is interested:
> 
> An imaginary Jethro Tull concert.
> 
> a) name your chosen personnel (up to six members from any era)
> b) name your setlist (up to two hours in length - and you can have an extra ten minutes for encores as a bonus)
> c) name the ideal venue
> d) name a support band (optional extra)


Also Anderson, Barre, Evan, Hammond, Barlow

Bouree
A Song For Jeffrey
Beggar's Farm
Farm on the Freeway
Thick As A Brick, of course
Aqualung
Cross-Eyed Mary
Songs From the Wood
Minstrel in the Gallery
Cold Wind to Valhalla
Locomotive Breath
Teacher
Skating Away on the Thin Ice of a New Day

Arlene Schnitzer Concert Hall, Portland, OR (close to me )


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^Great classic line up. I'll ditto that and put John Glascock on the bass.


----------



## Itullian

Ian's new guitarist........

http://jethrotull.com/musicians/joe-parrish-bio/


----------



## pianozach

Itullian said:


> Ian's new guitarist........
> 
> http://jethrotull.com/musicians/joe-parrish-bio/


OK, but I thought Ian had "retired" the Jethro Tull brand.


----------



## Itullian

pianozach said:


> OK, but I thought Ian had "retired" the Jethro Tull brand.


"Ian's" new guitarist.
He still somewhat retains the Tull association though.


----------



## Itullian

Thick as a Brick 2
Live 2013, St Petersburg, Russia
Awesome performance. Great album.
Great sound


----------



## Fat Bob

A post was made last week on Facebook by the “New Day” Tull magazine - apparently there are going to be “book sets” of A, Broadsword and Benefit with a comment that Steve Wilson is doing the remixes of A and Broadsword. I wasn’t a huge fan of A when it first came out but most of it has grown on me over the years. Good news if it’s correct that SW is doing the remixes, I’ve enjoyed his work on previous issues.


----------



## Barbebleu

Fat Bob said:


> A post was made last week on Facebook by the "New Day" Tull magazine - apparently there are going to be "book sets" of A, Broadsword and Benefit with a comment that Steve Wilson is doing the remixes of A and Broadsword. I wasn't a huge fan of A when it first came out but most of it has grown on me over the years. Good news if it's correct that SW is doing the remixes, I've enjoyed his work on previous issues.


I'll be after the one on Benefit, one of my favourite Tull albums.


----------



## Itullian

Thanks
A and Benefit are classics imo and will be getting them for sure.


----------



## starthrower

The only post 70s related Tull album I have is Ian's Walk Into Light which I like very much. The songs are very good and I like the keyboard and synth work.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> The only post 70s related Tull album I have is Ian's Walk Into Light which I like very much. The songs are very good and I like the keyboard and synth work.


I think you would like Roots to Branches. It has a bit of a jazz tint to it


----------



## Room2201974

...................


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

I don't know why I haven't posted in here yet, I love JT! I saw Ian Anderson on tour for Homo Erraticus way back when it came out (I think I was 16) and so wish I could relive that experience.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Another JT fan here. One of my favourite bands.


----------



## Itullian

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I don't know why I haven't posted in here yet, I love JT! I saw Ian Anderson on tour for Homo Erraticus way back when it came out (I think I was 16) and so wish I could relive that experience.


That's an excellent album!!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

I tried listening to Under Wraps earlier today while driving because I like to give neglected or maligned albums a chance and end up often liking them. This was not the case here, I thought Under Wraps was such trash! And not because of the electronics and synthesizers like most other people, I liked that aspect and wished they honestly did more with it, rather I thought the songwriting itself was really subpar. I'd never heard bad Tull before.


----------



## Itullian

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I tried listening to Under Wraps earlier today while driving because I like to give neglected or maligned albums a chance and end up often liking them. This was not the case here, I thought Under Wraps was such trash! And not because of the electronics and synthesizers like most other people, I liked that aspect and wished they honestly did more with it, rather I thought the songwriting itself was really subpar. I'd never heard bad Tull before.


Wow, i love the album.
Just goes to show ya.


----------



## Itullian

More of classical flutist reactions


----------



## Barbebleu

Treated myself to Martin Barre’s album, 50 Years of Jethro Tull.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

April 16


----------



## WNvXXT

_really don't mind

if you sit this one out_


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> April 16


Sorry Itullian, I'll give this one a miss. The only one I really want now is the Benefit one when it is released.


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Sorry Itullian, I'll give this one a miss. The only one I really want now is the Benefit one when it is released.


Are they starting 50th Anniversary sets now? I already have the remixed Benefit CD.


----------



## Itullian

This guy reviewed all the Tull albums and i'll be posting them here.
He knows his Tull.

Middle period Tull


----------



## Itullian

Middle period Tull


----------



## Itullian

Middle period Tull


----------



## golfer72

Like a lot of rock bands i felt Tull peaked in the mid to late 70's. My favorite Tull is Minstrel.


----------



## jim prideaux

I listened to This was and Stand up recently for the first time in ages!

A real treat!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I used to love the _Living in the Past_ album primarily for the non-album material but - dare I say it - I think Ian Anderson missed a bit of a trick with it. The four already available album tracks should have been left off and instead the album should have been two live sides instead of one and the other two sides given over to all of the non-album stuff rather than have them all spread out over three. ***

(*** Then the missed-off b-sides, _One for John Gee_ and _17_, could have been included, space allowing...)


----------



## WNvXXT

I didn't know that Jethro Tull was a real person (who invented the seed drill) until I was reading Simon Winchester's (English non-fiction writer) The Map That Changed the World.

They were great in concert (early 70s). Anyway, my favorite album:


----------



## starthrower

I guess I'll wait until next year for Broadsword. I like the songs a lot more than the A album. The drum sound sucks but maybe Steve Wilson will do his magic and make the whole thing sound better. Get rid of that reverb.


----------



## Itullian

WNvXXT said:


> I didn't know that Jethro Tull was a real person (who invented the seed drill) until I was reading Simon Winchester's (English non-fiction writer) The Map That Changed the World.
> 
> They were great in concert (early 70s). Anyway, my favorite album:


I recommend you trying Thick as a Brick 2 then. An excellent album.


----------



## Itullian

Later middle period.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

This guy is good and he knows a bunch of Tull tunes.


----------



## starthrower

This guy is fantastic!


----------



## Itullian

^^^^Thanks!!!!!!!! That was fantastic!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Rick Wakeman and Ian Anderson
One on one


----------



## Itullian

Ian with some friends and fans
During lock down


----------



## Itullian

A couple live from WALK INTO LIGHT


----------



## starthrower

With a healthy dose of Bach excerpts and Eddie Jobson on keyboards.


----------



## pianozach

I love me some *Tull*, but they (he? - meaning Ian Anderson) released some pretty awkward music videos.


----------



## Red Terror

I sampled Thick as a Brick a few days ago and was not impressed in any particular way. Perhaps a revisit is warranted.

I've also had a similar experience with Gentle Giant (one of Zappa's favorite bands)—I don't seem to connect with their work.

I must say I am quite impressed by Itullian's devotion to Ian Anderson/Jethro Tull. The only artists in the rock genre I hold in such high regard are Frank Zappa and robert Wyatt—perhaps the only geniuses the genre has produced.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> I sampled Thick as a Brick a few days ago and was not impressed in any particular way. Perhaps a revisit is warranted.
> 
> I've also had a similar experience with Gentle Giant (one of Zappa's favorite bands)-I don't seem to connect with their work.


Keep listening young fella. There's s lot of good music among those two bands. GG's best stuff is prior to 1977. After that they caved to record label pressure trying to write hit songs but it just wasn't them. Thick As A Brick is a long piece so give it a few more spins.


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> I sampled Thick as a Brick a few days ago and was not impressed in any particular way. Perhaps a revisit is warranted.
> 
> I've also had a similar experience with Gentle Giant (one of Zappa's favorite bands)-I don't seem to connect with their work.
> 
> I must say I am quite impressed by Itullian's devotion to Ian Anderson/Jethro Tull. The only artists in the rock genre I hold in such high regard are Frank Zappa and robert Wyatt-perhaps the only geniuses the genre has produced.


Ah.

One cannot "sample" THICK AS A BRICK and find why it's held in such high esteem. It's a stream-of-consciousness type of piece. The flow of TAAB is important, as is the development of the lyrics, and how the music is laid out.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


>


Not my favourite Tull but it looks a nice package.


----------



## starthrower

I've been on the fence about the A reissue set but I decided to order it the other day. I have six of these sets and they are all beautifully done. For 30 dollars it's a steal. Especially compared to the deluxe sets by the other major 70s bands that cost a hundred or more. All the comments I've read from fans who already bought this new one say it sounds superb.


----------



## Itullian

Flashback


----------



## Barbebleu

Got the A set today. Rather good remaster I have to say.


----------



## Barbebleu

There was a rush along the Fulham Road, into the ever Passion Play! Brilliant album from an astonishing band.


----------



## starthrower

I received my A La Mode set yesterday. I've been reading the book and I gave the album remix a listen today. It sounds really good and I like Jobson's keyboards. The album doesn't sounded dated at all. Now I'm looking forward to cranking the live show.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I quite like Bouree


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> I received my A La Mode set yesterday. I've been reading the book and I gave the album remix a listen today. It sounds really good and I like Jobson's keyboards. The album doesn't sounded dated at all. Now I'm looking forward to cranking the live show.


I was disappointed with previous remixed/remastered releases; generally it simply meant that the piano was buried in the mix.


----------



## Barbebleu

I filled a gap in my collection yesterday with the Heavy Horses 40th anniversary edition. I actually thought I already had it!! I didn’t. . Now I do. Disc 1 listened to this afternoon. Excellent.


----------



## starthrower

pianozach said:


> I was disappointed with previous remixed/remastered releases; generally it simply meant that the piano was buried in the mix.


Benefit, Minstrel, and Songs From The Wood sound good to me. I don't know if I noticed much difference with Warchild or Stormwatch. Aqualung sounds a bit better but I hardly ever listen to that one. I haven't heard Thick As A Brick. I'm happy with my old 1985 CD. I also bought This Was but I haven't really listened to it. And I have Passion Play but I've never heard the original album mix. I love the bonus album in the book set.


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> Benefit, Minstrel, and Songs From The Wood sound good to me. I don't know if I noticed much difference with Warchild or Stormwatch. Aqualung sounds a bit better but I hardly ever listen to that one. I haven't heard Thick As A Brick. I'm happy with my old 1985 CD. I also bought This Was but I haven't really listened to it. And I have Passion Play but I've never heard the original album mix. I love the bonus album in the book set.


I think I noticed it most on some of the compilation albums. I think I was most annoyed at the remix of *Locomotive Breath*.

But this sort of thing is typical; artists and producers try to make old recordings "better". I'm pretty miffed at the "cleaned up" rerelease of *The Beatles' "And Your Bird Can Sing*", where the wonderfully edgy dual lead guitars lost their distorted grit.

But I suppose both of these are really nothing compared to *John Denver's Greatest Hits* album: He made NEW recordings of all his hits because he thought his voice had improved since the original recordings were made.


----------



## starthrower

I had John Denver's Greatest Hits, and Back Home Again when I was a kid. I rarely ever listen to him but Back Home Again is a pretty good album. 

I'll have to revisit the Locomotive Breath remix. I don't remember it. The intro to that song is great. John Evan was a big asset to the band.


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> I had John Denver's Greatest Hits, and Back Home Again when I was a kid. I rarely ever listen to him but Back Home Again is a pretty good album.
> 
> I'll have to revisit the Locomotive Breath remix. I don't remember it. The intro to that song is great. John Evan was a big asset to the band.


Naturally the piano intro will be heard, as it's unaccompanied for a while, but after that it's goodbye piano, hello guitar.


----------



## Barbebleu

Roll on the Benefit anniversary set. One of my favourite Tull albums and I would love it to get the anniversary treatment.


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Roll on the Benefit anniversary set. One of my favourite Tull albums and I would love it to get the anniversary treatment.


It already got the treatment but it wasn't in book form. I remember a 2 disc digi-pack. I have the single CD Steve Wilson Remix.


----------



## Itullian

New I.A. / Tull album later his year:
The Zealot Gene


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> It already got the treatment but it wasn't in book form. I remember a 2 disc digi-pack. I have the single CD Steve Wilson Remix.


Yeah. I've got that. I was thinking more of the 3 CD/ 2DVD box treatment like Songs from the Wood or Stormwatch.


----------



## Itullian

They need to redo THICK AS A BRICK too.
That first set was pretty minimal and got by a lot of people.
Including me.


----------



## starthrower

I suppose it will depend on what extras if any they have from the 1970, 72 eras to include in a deluxe edition.

Ian says that next year's Broadsword set will be the biggest one yet. There's something like 30-40 studio extras and most likely a live show to include.


----------



## Itullian

If you guys don't have this you need to pick it up.
It's music from the original Passion Play sessions.
Passion Play was redone because the first recording sessions were marred
by bad conditions.
The Disaster Tapes disc is like having another Passion Play.
It's awesome and boasts songs from the Tull line up of that time.


----------



## Barbebleu

Don’t worry Itullian, you’re dealing with hard core fans here. We know the score!:lol:


----------



## starthrower

Ian has been inserting some of that music from Nightcap into the Anniversary sets. And I bet some of those 1981 tunes will end up on the Broadsword set. Paradise Steakhouse was added to the Warchild set. Great tune, too!


----------



## pianozach

Itullian said:


> If you guys don't have this you need to pick it up.
> It's music from the original Passion Play sessions.
> Passion Play was redone because the first recording sessions were marred
> by bad conditions.
> The Disaster Tapes disc is like having another Passion Play.
> It's awesome and boasts songs from the Tull line up of that time.


Ah, yes, the *"chateau d'isaster"* tracks.


----------



## Itullian

Man, that live concert on the A La Mode set is phenomenal.
So much great music in one concert!


----------



## starthrower

I still need to play the second disc which has all the instrumental stuff.


----------



## Itullian

I wish they would have included a DVD video of the concert.


----------



## starthrower

Was that LA show filmed? I've seen some live stuff on YouTube from that tour but I didn't notice where it was filmed. Anyway, Martin is burning on this stuff. So cool to have Jobson and Craney on this.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Was that LA show filmed? I've seen some live stuff on YouTube from that tour but I didn't notice where it was filmed. Anyway, Martin is burning on this stuff. So cool to have Jobson and Craney on this.


Yeah, Martin is always great.
He's in the top of my favorite guitarists.
So sad about Craney.


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, Craney went through so much crap with his health problems only to have a stroke. I finished the concert so I popped in the 3rd DVD. Lots of cool video on this.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Yeah, Craney went through so much crap with his health problems only to have a stroke. I finished the concert so I popped in the 3rd DVD. Lots of cool video on this.


Oh, Slipstream
That is really a trip. Some really good stuff on there though.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Was that LA show filmed? I've seen some live stuff on YouTube from that tour but I didn't notice where it was filmed. Anyway, Martin is burning on this stuff. So cool to have Jobson and Craney on this.


I dunno if it was, but there are some pretty professional looking videos on youtube that i thought it might have been.


----------



## starthrower

I think those may have been filmed in England at the Hammersmith. Anyway, that was a great band but it wasn't destined for longevity.


----------



## Itullian

Ian receives his copy of 'A' a la mode.


----------



## Itullian

Listening to Disc 2, Associated Tracks
Great stuff!!


----------



## Itullian

He's seen the light.


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> He's seen the light.


A much underrated album.


----------



## pianozach

Itullian said:


> He's seen the light.


I didn't really like this one particular album from *Tull* all that much until recently, mostly because I didn't care much for the title track, so I'd always have this impression that the rest of the album would be like the title track.


----------



## Itullian

live for charity


----------



## Itullian

Some amazing footage
Something's On the Move
Hunting Girl

Dun Ringhill

I was at these concerts


----------



## Itullian

In the Grip of Stronger Stuff
Live






The Secret Language of Birds
Live


----------



## Itullian

Young woman covers COLD WIND TO VALHALLA.
Bravo!!


----------



## Itullian

Great set.
2 cds, TAAB 1 and TAAB 2 live.
Great sound.
Bonus dvd with some extras.


----------



## Itullian

Tull's Solstice Bells given the classical treatment.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


> Tull's Solstice Bells given the classical treatment.


The continuity editor is clearly of the 'Benny Hill' school!!

Terrific video, thanks for uploading.

I remember when 'Songs From The Wood' came out and thinking that it was so commercial and Tull had lost their way, but knowing that in the middle of 'Punk', it hardly mattered! In the 2000s, I realised it's probably the best album they ever made!


----------



## Itullian

Keyboard and drum duet from the Crest of the Knave tour '82.
Peter John-Vettese keyboards and Gerry Conway drums.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pianozach

Itullian said:


>


Well, didn't see THAT coming.

Ian had basically put a fork in Tull, calling it over.

Never say never again.


----------



## starthrower

Another "Tull" album when Ian can't sing and Marin Barre is gone doesn't interest me. But I will pick up the deluxe Broadsword next year.


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> Another "Tull" album when Ian can't sing and Marin Barre is gone doesn't interest me. But I will pick up the deluxe Broadsword next year.


Ian is still a first-class songwriter, and plays flute just as well as ever.

I like what he did a few years ago when he toured Thick as a Brick; he had an additional lead singer singing around half the time.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Another "Tull" album when Ian can't sing and Marin Barre is gone doesn't interest me. But I will pick up the deluxe Broadsword next year.


I trust Ian to make a quality album.


----------



## Itullian

The beauty of Ian's songs.


----------



## pianozach

The long version. 3:58.

The "regular" version from the Broadsword and the Beast is only 1:09.


----------



## Taplow

Broadsword is one of my favourite Tull albums. While it may never surpass the likes of Thick as a Brick, or even Heavy Horses (Mouse Police is a killer track!), I'll take it over Aqualung to my desert island any day!


----------



## pianozach

Taplow said:


> Broadsword is one of my favourite Tull albums. While it may never surpass the likes of Thick as a Brick, or even Heavy Horses (Mouse Police is a killer track!), I'll take it over Aqualung to my desert island any day!


"One of my favourite Tull albums." LOL

I'm pretty partial to

Benefit
Thick As a Brick
War Child
Stand Up


----------



## Itullian

HAPPY BIRTHDAY IAN!!!!!!!!!
Thank you for all the great music!!!!!!! :tiphat:
:cheers: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## progmatist

Taplow said:


> Broadsword is one of my favourite Tull albums. While it may never surpass the likes of Thick as a Brick, or even Heavy Horses (Mouse Police is a killer track!), I'll take it over Aqualung to my desert island any day!


I too like Broadsword, but most don't. Due to the 80s "look ma, I bought a synth" syndrome.


----------



## Itullian

Ian on upcoming UK tour.


----------



## Itullian

Mother Goose & Jack-O-Lynn, '91 tour. I saw this tour!!!!!!!!!
To celebrate the kickoff of tomorrow's Tull prog years tour.
Starting in Switzerland and across Europe.
All the best Ian. Stay well and thank you for so much
great music. :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

The last time I saw Tull the music was great but Anderson's voice sounded whiny, weak and nasal. Such a shame. A great catalogue of songs but never the same without Barre, for me.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> The last time I saw Tull the music was great but Anderson's voice sounded whiny, weak and nasal. Such a shame. A great catalogue of songs but never the same without Barre, for me.


I liked TAAB 2 and Homo Erraticus very much. I miss Barre too,
but Florian Opahl has been very good.
Now i'll see how Joe Parrish does.
Yes, Ian's voice is not good, but the music is!!
I'd pay to see genius anytime.


----------



## progmatist

Itullian said:


> I liked TAAB 2 and Homo Erraticus very much.


Both the TAAB 2 and Homo Erraticus CDs came with a DVD containing Hi-Res versions. The TAAB Live Blu-Ray on which Ian performs TAAB and TAAB 2 in their entirety has a 24/96 audio track. Not many other bands were doing so at the time. Mr. Anderson truly gets it.


----------



## Itullian

Bach toccata and fugue in d minor
Florian Opahle


----------



## Itullian

IAN ANDERSON
Guildhall, Gloucester, England
September 4, 2011

CD 1:
1. Boris Dancing
2. Just Trying To Be
3. Slipstream
4. Up To Me
5. Set Aside
6. Overture
7. Wondering Again
8. Andantino
9. Hare In The Winecup
10. Bach's Prelude in C Major
11. Bouree

CD 2:
1. Talk / Up The Pool
2. The Hare Who Lost His Spectacles
3. Thick As A Brick (The Poet & The Painter Sequence)
4. Adrift And Dumbfounded
5. A Change Of Horses
6. Bach's Toccata And Fugue
7. Budapest
8. Aqualung
9. Band Outros
10. Locomotive Breath

Current tour set list.


----------



## Itullian

Happy Birthday Barriemore Barlow :tiphat: :cheers:


----------



## golfer72

Minstrel In The Gallery for me


----------



## starthrower

Details on the 6 disc Benefit 50th Anniversary Edition.

https://www.loudersound.com/news/jethro-tull-announce-50th-anniversary-edition-of-benefit


----------



## elgar's ghost

Am I right in thinking that the only current way in which one can acquire the _Life's a Long Song_ EP is by forking out for the presumably soon-to-be-obsolete 40th Anniversary edition of _Aqualung_?


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Details on the 6 disc Benefit 50th Anniversary Edition.
> 
> https://www.loudersound.com/news/jethro-tull-announce-50th-anniversary-edition-of-benefit


Can't wait for that Benefit set.


----------



## Jay

My fave JT album (US version), this looks to be a must have.


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> Can't wait for that Benefit set.


I concur!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

I already have the single disc remix which sounds so much different than the original which I've always considered kind of a crude recording. But I love these book sets with the essays, photos, and generous musical extras so I'll probably pick up a copy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

elgars ghost said:


> Am I right in thinking that the only current way in which one can acquire the _Life's a Long Song_ EP is by forking out for the presumably soon-to-be-obsolete 40th Anniversary edition of _Aqualung_?


Pretty please???


----------



## starthrower

This Benefit Anniversary set is being sold for very cheap here in the states. Under 36 dollars from Importcds. 43 dollars at Deep Discount with free shp. That's a steel for a 6 disc deluxe set. I'll pre-order one before they're backordered.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pianozach

Itullian said:


>


If I had to rank the JT albums, *Benefit* would probably be #1.


----------



## Jay

Not awful, but I kept waiting for something to happen, for it to go somewhere, do _something_:


----------



## starthrower

^^^
The dynamics are gone along with the voice but hey, he's still active and making music.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Jay said:


> Not awful, but I kept waiting for something to happen, for it to go somewhere, do _something_:


It's only one cut guys.


----------



## Itullian

Jay said:


> Not awful, but I kept waiting for something to happen, for it to go somewhere, do _something_:


I like it. It's not Aqualung, but what is.


----------



## pianozach

Itullian said:


> I like it. It's not Aqualung, but what is.


Ian has constantly evolved through the years (the decades). So did Beethoven.


----------



## progmatist

Itullian said:


> I like it. It's not Aqualung, but what is.


For us prog fans, Aqualung was the beginning, not the pinnacle.


----------



## Itullian

My set arrived today. 
It's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Red Terror

Itullian said:


> My set arrived today.
> It's beautiful!!!!!


You must be the greatest Tull fan EVER.


----------



## arapinho1

I was just listening to Songs from the wood. Beautiful album really


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Taplow

Itullian said:


> My set arrived today.
> It's beautiful!!!!!


Better than Aqualung.


----------



## Itullian

January 28


----------



## pianozach

Oooooo . . . . .


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> January 28


I don't think I want to bump into him in a dark alley!:lol:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> I don't think I want to bump into him in a dark alley!:lol:


He looks like Star Trek movie villain.


----------



## philoctetes

Breaking Bad...


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> He looks like Star Trek movie villain.


Ian has always been an iconiclast. Marches to his own drummer, so to speak.

He has a catalog of music that he can be truly proud of.


----------



## starthrower

pianozach said:


> Ian has always been an iconiclast. Marches to his own drummer, so to speak.
> 
> He has a catalog of music that he can be truly proud of.


No argument here. I love Ian's songs and Tull as a band. At least up through the early 80s.


----------



## Itullian

Ian follows his muse, wherever it may lead him.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

^^^
Pete Pardo looking suave with the new haircut. First hairstyle change since high school!


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Pete Pardo looking suave with the new haircut. First hairstyle change since high school!


You know him?.................


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> You know him?.................


No, but he's been doing the prog album review thing for years so I've been familiar with him for a long time.


----------



## Snowbrain

Love Tull. I was a prog rock fanatic in the 70s and saw Tull in concert five or six times. My second rock concert when I was 15 was Tull's Thick as a Brick tour where the Eagles (yes, you read that right) opened the show. I own every album of theirs up to the early 80s, then lost track. My favorite Tull albums in order are:

Stand Up and Thick As A Brick (#1 tie)
Aqualung
Benefit
Living in the Past
This Was
Minstrel in the Gallery
A Passion Play
Songs From the Wood
Heavy Horses
Too Old to Rock n Roll

They definitely have good albums past the 70s but I don't know them.


----------



## Jay

Snowbrain said:


> My favorite Tull albums in order are:
> 
> Stand Up and Thick As A Brick (#1 tie)
> Aqualung
> Benefit
> Living in the Past
> This Was
> Minstrel in the Gallery
> A Passion Play
> Songs From the Wood
> Heavy Horses
> Too Old to Rock n Roll


Mine:

Benefit
Stand Up
This Was
LiTP
Aqualung
TAAB
Minstrel...
Songs From The Wood
Heavy Horses
Passion Play
Heavy Horses


----------



## Itullian

*Anderson's unmistakable style on flute and vocals and their hard Prog Rock softened by Folk conclude the record with a flourish, leaving us the desire to listen to it again soon. 18 years of waiting are a lot, but today we can say that we have listened to an excellent album, where the compositions are of a high level and refinement. When it comes to Ian Anderson and Jethro Tull the expectations are always very high, but they have all been confirmed by showing an excellent state of form. The imprint of the band is felt in each song, managing to bring the classic sounds of the band into a modern context, with originality and freshness. Lovers of Jethro Tull will appreciate this work, which still sees them after more than 50 years as protagonists of the world Rock scene. A listen recommended to all Proggers and Rockers, congratulations to Ian Anderson and companions for giving us another pearl in their discography, the star of Tull continues to shine in the firmament of music.
*
Last paragraph from recent review posted on Jethro Tull board. For The Zealot Gene

https://jethrotull.proboards.com/board/13/general-jethro-tull-discussions


----------



## starthrower

The Daily Doug features three Tull tunes celebrating winter solstice, and Christmas.


----------



## Itullian

Ian on Tull, new album and RR Hall of Fame


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pianozach

That is amusing. An artist doing his own unboxing video. Doing his part in promoting the product - although he doesn't seem all that thrilled about anything . . .


----------



## starthrower

I don't think Ian gets too excited about the finished product. He likes working and the creative process. After that a bit of promotion and back to work.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

THE ZEALOT GENE is number 5 on the UK top 100 physical recordings chart.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pianozach

I'm _not_ going to make a REACTION VIDEO for *THE ZEALOT GENE*.

But I cued up the Youtube playlist a few days ago and engaged in some passive listening.

I found the album immediately engaging, albeit a rather 'dark' sounding album. Anderson's a real artisan crafter with the music, and I like that a lot. His voice is either sounding better, or he's managed to write songs that sound good with the voice he has left.

As the album continued on, I found it less and less engaging, probably from the lack of eclectic diversity that inhabits most of the earlier *JETHRO TULL* albums. It was still 'good', just quite "same-y" towards the end.

One other thing: I didn't find that there were as many catchy riffs, tunes, lyrics, or surprises here. There was no song that really, _REALLY_ stood out, or stayed with me. Not a single song made me want to go back and immediately listen to it again.

One thing that I find disappointing about Reaction Videos, is that the 'Reactor" rarely has a physical copy of the disc. I get a lot of joy in the packaging and information, such as personnel. As such, my reaction lacks a physical entity to engage my senses, although I found that Ian's deadpan promo "Unboxing" video was pretty amusing.

Here's my conspiracy theory on the album: Ian called Jethro Tull "quits", what, two decades ago now? Judging from his lack of enthusiasm in that Promo Video he made, I think that this may have been more a matter of necessity than inspiration. It sounds workman-like, as though he needed the money, so he crafted up another Jethro Tull album, trying to make it a bit more Jethro Tull-ish than Ian Anderson-y, _*but it seems that his heart wasn't really in it.*_

Granted, I have absolutely no _factual_ basis for this assessment, just a _subjective feeling_ from listening to this album, with a wonderful love of all the previous albums he's produced.

I'll eventually give it a second listen, though. I expect that I'll enjoy it more the second time.


----------



## starthrower

Finally ordered the Benefit deluxe set. Only 30 dollars from Deep Discount.


----------



## pianozach

starthrower said:


> Finally ordered the Benefit deluxe set. Only 30 dollars from Deep Discount.


*Benefit* _may_ be my favorite *JT* album.

I still find it perplexing that the UK and US versions have different track lists.


----------



## starthrower

pianozach said:


> *Benefit* _may_ be my favorite *JT* album.
> 
> I still find it perplexing that the UK and US versions have different track lists.


I received my set earlier this week. I'm looking forward to reading the book and the listening, of course.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

*A note from Martin Barre:*
It is with the deepest regret that I must make a very difficult decision to postpone,
indefinitely, all my shows in 2022. The prime reason for this is my health,
as I need surgery, minor I hope, to solve a problem that has increased over
the last few years as it would prevent me working and is very debilitating.
 Many apologies to all my fans for the inconvenience this will cause.


----------



## pianozach

Itullian said:


> *A note from Martin Barre:*
> It is with the deepest regret that I must make a very difficult decision to postpone,
> indefinitely, all my shows in 2022. The prime reason for this is my health,
> as I need surgery, minor I hope, to solve a problem that has increased over
> the last few years as it would prevent me working and is very debilitating.
> Many apologies to all my fans for the inconvenience this will cause.


Oh.

That's specifically vague. Wow.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower




----------

